# [DYING] Sin



## Kai Lucifer

*Now a 5-star RP!*

[*Rated PG-13 for Violence*]
*On an island between the regions of Sinnoh and Kanto, known as Murasa, there is the town of Azura, a small, yet highly developed utopia. In the centre of it lies the Nexus research building, where a team of scientists are experimenting with a new form of living energy; Nexus. It can look into human memories and create a physical form out of them. Its appearance is a grey and red smoke, like a gas. The scientists have been given permission to experiment with this energy from all three Pokémon leagues. They say that their purpose is for the good of humanity, however, it is not.

Hidden beneath the cliffs of Azura, the Underground Society have discovered that the Nexus project is not as it seems. They are taking precautions against the further discovery by the scientists researching Nexus. Now, The Nexus Origin has been discovered. The Society's Mission: To infiltrate the Nexus building and steal it. But the Nexus project won't let them have it that easily...*​*DEFINITIONS:*

*Nexus:* Nexus is a living energy. It appears as a red and grey gas, and can create a physical form out of human memories. However, it cannot be used if the person is alive or concious.

*The Nexus Origin:* The very beginning of Nexus Itself. A glass orb with a gold ring around it in which Nexus energy is formed. From the centre, Nexus energy is constantly spewed out until it fills the Origin. If the orb is broken, it will not end spewing the Nexus energy unless it is contained again.


*Members of the Underground Society:*
Kai/Assassin
Chaostres/Blade/Spy
Zephyrous Casform/Twee/Rebel Scientist
Erindor the Espeon/Hitman
Orngsumb/Baron/Leader
LitatheLighmosa/Lita/Guard-Cook
Kinova/Hannah/Member
Kindling Queen/Remmy/Medic
Shining Eevee/Kari/Eevee

*Members of the Nexus Project:*
Arylett Dawnsborough/Mourmedy/Leader
Full Metal Cookies/Laramie/Understudy
Cirrus/Nina/Scientist
Bakuphoon/Kris/Scientist
Blaziking 125/Jackson/Scientist
Litathelighmosa/Darkor/Assassin
Time Psyduck/Jane/Medic


*My form:*
Name: Kai
Gender: Male
Age: 14
Appearance: IMG Link
Role in RPG: Assassin for the underground society.
Personality: Kai is the youngest member of the underground society, but that doesn't stop him from doing his job. Nobody really knows how he became an assassin, but Baron employed him regardless of his age.
Relation to other characters: None yet.
Pokemon Team: Lunos [Umbreon], Tyrant [Rampardos], Rita [Flygon].
Pokemon’s personalities: Lunos is loyal to Kai in everyway imaginable. He is protective of him, and gets angry if someone insults Kai. Tyrant, even though a Rampardos, is young, and can be Naïve. He is Kai’s main attack force when in battle. Rita is calm and collected, and extremely quick on her feet. She can be mocking at times, but gets on well with those she knows.


*Rules:*
Basic RP rules,
No Timemodding (Controlling RP time yourself).
Post at least once a month. If you don't, I'll give you a 1-week warning, else you'll be kicked out.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

May I reserve the Leader of the Underground position?
I'm dealing with a major cold and can't do anything right now.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Alright, It's reseved for you.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Name: Blade
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Appearance: (Image)
Casual: Wears black jeans, a white tee, black wristbands and white sneakers. Has medium length black hair, and two crossing scars on his left hand
While Spying: Wears black, slim pants and a slim black shirt with long sleeves. Wears a glove on his left hand and a mask over his face so people can't identify him if found.
Role in RPG: Spy for underground society
Personality: Shy, Secretive, but occasionally talks to his buddies.
Bio: Blade obtained Moon in a practice fight while training, and Solon in an accident, his Torchic got swapped by an Espeon, who he took a liking to, and named her Solon. The rest of his past is a mystery, even to his best friends, for he won't say a word on the subject.
Relation to other characters: None yet.
Pokemon Team: Moon(Umbreon), Solon(Espeon)
Pokemon’s personalities: Moon is brave and will put his own life on the line to protect Blade, but Solon is shy and could really care less at the moment.
Other: None...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted Chaostres. Thanks for joining. I'm currently working on the daily outline. (That's days in the RP)
EDIT: It's done.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Name: Epanastatikón Epistímonas (Literally means 'Rebel Scientist') - Prefers to be called Twee
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Appearance: He has shoulder length hair and deep green eyes behind ordinary glasses. He wears a long white waistcoat, a black T-Shirt and dark grey trousers.
Role in RPG: Rebel Scientist turned Underground Society member.
Personality:  Twee is quick-thinking, intelligent and logical and can solve most problems easily. However he may occasionally come across as harsh and cruel, but this is usually if he is interrupted in something. He can be very nice but has a rather short temper.
Bio: He used to be a scientist working on Nexus and as such has an extensive knowledge of  it. He was oblivious to the fact that it was not what it was said to be, and as soon as he found out the energy's real intention he quit and joined the underground rebels. His Porygon2 was his lab assistant and he caught his Sandslash while searching for the underground society. When he reached them he gained a very close friendship with the leader, Baron.
Relation to other characters: -
Pokemon Team: *Kodikodi* the *Porygon 2* is a helpful and friendly Pokémon who likes assisting Twee (Or Dr. Epistímonas as he is programmed to call him). His programming has been hacked and modified slightly by Twee to allow the Porygon 2 to actually _have_ a personality of his own.
*Lavidas* the *Sandslash* is faithful and protective, always jumping into battle to protect Twee and Kodikodi. He, like his master, gets angry very easily.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted Castform.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Form:
Name: Erindor
Gender: Male
Age: 16
Appearance: Dark brown hair, dark blue eyes. 
Role in RPG: Hitman for Underground.
Personality: Quite open. But if you annoy him, he'll pound you. Very quite around girls, just doesn't feel comfortable.
Bio: Had dawn as an Eevee pet, evolved. Shock came as a Pikachu gift from a close friend, Prophet was found on his travels, and he didn't actually catch him. Prophet wanted to come. Flame was another pet. (Quilava.) After travling around for a little bit, he decided to come to Murasa. After hearing about the Nexus, he became highly suspicious. After voicing his concern publicly, an attempt on his life was made (From some entusiast.) Erindor escaped, and was found by the Underground. They let him join for his strength, and also because of the fact that they knew he was against the Nexus.
Relation to other characters: I'm open.
Pokemon Team: Dawn (Espeon) Shock (Raichu) Prophet (Absol) Flame (Typhlosion)
Pokemon’s personalities: Dawn is quite quiet, only speaks when necessary (Well, whatever.) Shock is loud and boistrouis, Prophet is a loner, and Flame has a large ego.
Other: Can speak to, and understand, most Pokemon. A vigorous trainer, but isn't cruel to his Pokemon. He'll give them a break when they need it, but he pushes them to their limits.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted Erindor, Aside from the role is instead Member of the Underground society.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

*Sheepish expression* Would fighter be okay instead? I'm just your average hitman. Do the dirty work. Blast through walls. You know the drill.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Ooh! I like that Idea. OK.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(Edited then. Thank you.)


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Name: Baron Chufell
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Appearance: Baron got his name from his very menacing appearance. Baron is 6'6" with short black hair spiked up. He has icy blues eyes that send chills to their victims. No ounce of fat on him, just pure muscle.
Role in RPG: Leader of the society
Personality: Menacing appearance is followed by an even worse personality. Baron is easily angered and turns into the Hulk when he is is very violent when he is.
Bio: Baron was raised next to the Nexus lab. Knowing very well that he had to take it down he devoted his life to the Underground society.
Relation to other characters: Twee and Baron are very close. Is there love involved?
Pokemon Team: Cid [Rhyperior], Tora [Luxray], and Taran [Ariados].
Pokemon’s personalities: Cid is the leader of his team. Being big and bulky Cid likes to blast and attack first, ask questions later. Tora is more calm. Tora attacks in a graceful yet fierce manner. And Taran is the "ninja" of Baron's team. Taran hides in the shadows and lures his opponents into them to stealthy (and quietly) kill.
Other:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted. Now we just need some more members on the opposing side and we're ready to start.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(Oh, you can be on the side of the Nexus? I wasn't paying attention. Well, I like where I am.)


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

I'd like to join!

Name: Lita
Gender: Female
Age: 19
Appearance: Yellow green eyes, wears green all the time, along with an emerald green cloak, and her hair is this brown-red that everyone seems to envy.
Role in RPG: she's a guard for the underground. She's also a cook. Someone has to provide them with good food! And she also makes and sell her own artwork to provide the money for getting the ingredients for her food.
Personality: strange and weird, yet has this passion for fighting. she dearly loves to fight and has trained her pokemon quite well.
Bio: As a kid, she always had a fear of heat and stayed away from the stove. then her mom, the main cook died, and there was no one to make food. So Lita stood up and started cooking. She always dreamt of adventure, and was a master trainer. so she found out about what the underground did and decided to join them, offering her three talents- Cooking, fighting, and drawing.
Relation to other characters: *waits for RP to start*
Pokemon Team: Storm(Grovyle), Kiyo(Nineteles), Voir(Gardevoir), Flying Terror(Staraptor), and Hurricane(Gyarados).
Pokemon’s personalities: Storm is sort of silent but very helpful, Kiyo is like a princess, Voir is kind and assistful, Flying Terror is blunt, slightly mean, but still kind, and Hurricane is kept in his pokeball all the time because he's a NIGHTMARE to EVERYONE except Lita.
Other: Storm, Kiyo, and Voir are female, Flying Terror and Hurricane are male. Lita possesses the ability to talk to them and understand them.

Now you have a weirdo who wants to RP.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

The self-proclaimed wierdo has been accepted. There are already lots of people in the Underground society, so can we have more people involved in the Nexus Project? Thanks.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

This sounds pretty interesting.

Name: Hannah
Gender: Female
Age: 17
Appearance: Short, fluffy red hair, rectangular glasses, quite short. Usually wears jeans, t-shirt, a scarf and has a tendancy to look scruffy.
Role in RPG: General dogsbody (evryone needs a go-between, right?) Or in other words, Member of the Underground society.
Personality: Friendly enough, always curious but not a great conversationist. Sure, she has a way with words (a necessety in her previous line of work) but generally only on paper, not in chat.
Bio: Was a journalist for the Sinnoh region's national paper, and while working on a story about the Nexus project when she realised their intentions weren't what they'd been saying they were. Since then she's joined the Underground to firstly help out and then try to find out exactly what the Nexus are up to.
Relation to other characters: Uh, waiting, I guess.
Pokemon Team: Monferno (Jack), Misdreavus (Sasha) and Cubone (Marc)
Pokemon’s personalities: Jack was actually a gift to Hannah's parents when she was young, so having grown up with her they're extremely close; generally he remains out of his pokeball, as was usual when they were younger. Jack is usually quiet and is the first to think about possible outcomes in a situation. Sasha, adopted from a crumbling, supposedly "haunted" house that Hannah had been checking out on a lead, likes a joke and has a habit of listening in on people's conversations. Marc, too, was taken in on the follow-up of a story, left behind in the house of a famous, elderly man who had died. Marc is shy, reserved and the last Pokemon you'd expect to be running around with a reporter.
Other: ... I think I went a little overboard with the Pokemon personalities. :P And, uh, I should probably have joined the Nexus side but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted. No more members of the Underground society, until there's at least half of the number of members in the Nexus project.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Can we have more than one character? Because I have an evil dude I'd like to put in the nexus project.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Well, If you're sure you can manage, then OK.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

*Name:* Mourmedy

*Gender:* Female

*Age:* 28

*Appearance:* Mourmedy has a very stern and sharp face, which usually has a serious expression upon it. Her hair is blond, long, and straight, but stiff-looking. Her clothing is usually dull, her favourite colours being blacks, whites, and grays to wear. (This is due to her being colour-blind) Usually though, she wears a sterile white lab coat and white pants, which serves as her uniform for the Nexus Project.

*Role in RPG:* Would like to be Leader of the Nexus Project.

*Personality:* She is a strict and stiff woman who is always serious and frowns on silliness. Mourmedy is usually called cold by others. Also, she is very ambitious, and does not let anyone get in the way of her goals. Mourmedy doesn't show much emotions, other than annoyance, and is also often described as robotic. And lastly, she is very blunt with others.

*Bio:* Growing up with her displinarian parents, Mourmedy wasn't given much of a chance to develop social skills or empathy of others. They always taught her one thing - All that matters is how you and you alone feel.

Her father nurtured her love for science, being a renowned Pokemon scientist himself. His motto was always that science had no limits, to ignore all the critics who complained about ethics and so on. And Mourmedy took this to heart.

As she grew older, she had begun to experiment and soon became a scientist herself. Her goal was to push science outside of its limits, to create something like nobody has ever dreamed.

And thus, the Nexus Project was born. Her brainchild, the most brilliant thing she had ever created.

All who opposed her had to be taken down.

*Relation to other characters:*

*Pokemon Team:* Grovyle (M), Mightyena (F), Arcanine (F), Vaporeon (M), Flygon (F), and Ampharos (F). (Without nicknames, Mourmedy is too mechanic to waste time on nicknames.)

*Pokemon’s personalities:* Her Pokemon act very much like her. They can be compared to an army and she a general. Mourmedy has trained them harshly, to obey her with the strictest, tightest obedience. Her Grovyle especially, who seems to be quite fond of her. He is her favourite Pokemon and the two share a close bond. She admires the Pokemon's unquestioning loyalty, who will protect her to the end. 

Mightyena sees her as a pack leader and has much respect in her abilities as a trainer, as does Arcanine.

Vaporeon is the most rebelious, he does not obey her commands as often as the other Pokemon, a fact that frustrates Mourmedy to no end. His will cannot be broken and he is very hot-headed.

Flygon can only be described as very aggressive, she enjoys fighting and is Mourmedy's most powerful and blood thirsty. Whilst Ampharos is quite timid and listens to Mourmedy out of fear. 

*Other:* Nah.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Acceepted. Yay! Finally a member of the Nexus project!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

C'mon, people! I've been working hard for about a month for this, and I don't want that to go to waste. Please join!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

*Name: * Laramie
*Gender: * Male
*Age: * 23
*Appearance:* Laramie is thin and lanky, with long limbs and a tall body.  His skin is pale, and his hair is long and a shiny blond, while his eyes are light blue.  His face still holds the roundness of youth, and he has very full lips, lending to his feminine appearance.  He typicaly dresses in black jeans and a black muscleshirt, with a white leather coat that falls to his ankles.
*Role in RPG:* Can I be the Nexus Underling? :D?
*Personality:*  Laramie is not really what one would expect from a 'bad guy', with a loving personality towards Pokemon and children, and that he is usualy seen with a serene smile on his face. He seems to be rather clumsy and stupid at first glance, but he is an excelent battler and is very inteligent.  He has an intense fear of fire.
*Bio:* Laramie was born in Hoenn, into a large family.  His life was simple and boring untill he turned 13, when he reilized that he wasn't romaticly attracted to women.  His father started to hit him after that point, and young Laramie ran away from home.  He saved the life of a young Wurmple by driving off a Swellow trying to eat her, and the two bonded.  Laramie doesn't talk much about that part of his life, however.

After he and the Wurmple became friends, they started to train in the forest Laramie was living in at the time, and she evolved into his Beautifly.  They journeyed around, battling and collecting more Pokemon.

Not much after that is known really, and no-one knows how he learned about Nexus.  He just showed up on the leader's doorstep one day, drenched from rain and asking to help.  
*Pokemon Team:* 
_[Horen-So] Beautifly (Female)_
Horen-So is Laramie's pride and joy, and she has a deep connection to him.  She speaks very formally, and refers to Laramie as 'My Beloved'.  She's the strongest of his Pokemon, and has been with him longest.  
_
[Balasi] Weavile (Female)_
Balasi is strong-willed and forward, not minding if she... gets her hands dirty for Laramie.  Hand-to-Hand combat is her strong suit, and she'll take every chance to engage a foe close range.

_[Izu] Kangaskhan (Female)_
Izu is the group's 'mother'.  She nurtures the others if they get sick, since her own baby died of illness a long time ago.  She takes the role of tank in battle, hits just glancing off her thick hide.

_[Villiae] Vileplume (Female)_
She's the cleric, and the quietest of Laramie's Pokemon.  She doesn't talk often, prefering to listen.

_[Serene] Dragonite (Female)_
Serene prefers to crush her foes - literally - in battle with her massive girth.  She serves as a mode of transportation for Laramie, as she's the only one large enough to ride.

[Aqualli] Vaporeon (Female)
Aqualli is the calm one.  She thinks rationaly and quickly, pointing out bad things that could result from an action.  When she battles, she prefers to just take hits untill the foe gets tired, healing herself with her Wish attack.
*Other:* Holy jebus, huge post.

Oh, I merged the Pokemon Team and Pokemon personality section. :3 hope you don't mind?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted. Hooray! Finally! We can begin tomorrow!


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Meh. I guess I was too late :( Oh well, can I join anyway?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Of course you can!


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Then, what rank? I'm going to join in Nexus, by the way.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Rank? Well, whatever you feel like, really. W have main characters now, so, yeah.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

I'll be the same as FMC then. I'll edit this post with form soon.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Waait, wait for me! D:

*Name*: Nina
*Gender*: Female
*Age*: Nineteen
*Appearance*: Nina is below average height, and rather lanky and unhealthy-looking. Her hair is untidy and chin-length, of a reddish-brown colour. Her skin is quite dark, her eyes a more brownish variation of her hair. Her face can usually be found wearing a scowl, or at least a frown. She prefers to look as unassuming as possible, wearing a scruffy lab coat most of the time. When not working with the other members of the Nexus project, outside, she wears more comfortable clothes, and usually brighter.
*Role in RPG*: A scientist/normal member of the Nexus project.
*Personality*: Although she tries to be as quiet as possible when working with others, her desire to prove herself sometimes gets the best of her. She swore she would be less of a contributor, and observe from the shadows, but this is kind of impossible for her.

Nina is arrogant and rude, and definitely does not like to hear what other people think. She takes advice from nobody but those she respects, (pretty much only her leaders) although she trusts nobody but her family. Although she knows the Nexus project is not what it seems, she just wants to do the best she can with what she's got, and just ignore the bad parts of it - she often tries to push her emotions away.

Sometimes, however, these get the best of her - and she has an explosive temper. Fortunately these disappear as quickly as they come, as Nina is not one to brood. She is sharp and quite cunning, but these strengths are often sorely under-used when she is irritable, as she becomes more uncontrollable.
*Bio*: Nina never knew her mother, and instead was raised by her disabled father, who cannot look after himself properly. The family - him and herself, and her younger brother Aza - were very poor, as their father could not work adequately and was fired from pretty much all his jobs. Nina worked as hard as she could to help pay their rent.

The reason she entered the Nexus project was because she was desperate - although she had to leave her little brother to take care of their father, she needed the money. Even though it quickly became clear that there were strange thing afoot in the project, she avoids thinking about it the best she can. She tries to keep the two worlds separate.
*Relation to other characters*: N/A
*Pokemon team*: Tska [Anorith, female], Minnis [Mawile, female], Yiska [Butterfree, male]
*Pokemon personalities*:

Tska was Nina's first Pokémon of her own, given to her by Nexus. (If this is alright, I was wondering whether they could have given her an Anorith fossil, and then once they saw her as a loyal member, got Tska from it?) As her father is hopeless and her brother too little, Nina believes that Tska is the only creature in the world who completely understands her. She is quiet and withdrawn, the opposite of Nina, who likes to be the centre of attention and get her opinion out. She is very observant and sarcastic, and although she delights in pointing out Nina's mistakes, she is very fond of her.

Minnis is the family Pokemon - Nina was told that Minnis' mother was her grandmother's - her father's mother - partner. She is quite mischievous, and is as loud as Nina; so naturally, the two argue a lot. Nevertheless, _most_ of the time she obeys her, although Nina isn't very skillful with Pokemon.

Yiska is relatively cheerful and easygoing, and can usually cheer Nina up whenever she is angry or upset. Once Nina was given Tska, she caught Yiska as a Caterpie and raised him herself until he became a Butterfree. Although Yiska seems rather indifferent and carefree, he is very much the mediator of the group, and normally is the one who points out when Nina's morals are in need of a good prodding. He does not like the Nexus project at all, and thinks Nina should get a better job, stubbornly saying that she isn't evil and should get money another way.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

*Name:* Kristoffer, or Kris, for short.

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 20

*Appearance:* Kris' hair is spiky and dark brown. Since his favorite colour is black, he had only black clothes, except for his shoes, which are green, like his eyes. Kris' is thin and has quite pale skin colour.

*Role in RPG:* Fighter/Battler/Guardian of the Nexus Project.

*Personality:* Kris' personality is varying. Sometimes he can be happy and social, and sometimes silent and shy. Mostly the latter.

*Bio:* Kris was born and raised up in Johto. He left his home in Cherrygrove when he was 18 to go on an adventure with his starter, Eruption the Cyndaquil.
However, only some months after Kris started his journey, his precious starter, which was now a Quilava, was stolen. Kris searched for him when he found Murasa, and the Nexus "gang". Kris thought Nexus could help him find Eruption, but now he has almost forgotten looking for him.

*Relation to other characters:* Loyal to the Nexus leader.

*Pokemon Team:*

Calin [M] - Felin's mate. Protective and fericous, he only obeys his master.


Murk [M] - Murk loves to tease Rage, which often ends up that Rage rampages. He is a battle-loving, bloodthirsty bird.


Felin [F] - Calin's mate. Serious and bloodthirsty. Loves to fight. Is never in her pokéball.


Rage [F] - Fericous and ruthless. Rage can go rampage when she is out of her pokéball, so Kris doesn't let her out unless he really needs it.

*Other:* Nuthin'.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Name: Jackson
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Appearance: Jackson is tall, has short, jet-black hair, always wears a dark trenchcoat and jeans.
Role in RPG: Battler / Scientist of Nexus
Personality: Jackson has a very dark personality. He doesn't socialize much, except with his Pokemon. His Chatot tends to speak more than him. He tends to be stubborn and slightly arrogant. He is very intelligent.
Bio: Jackson was born on Merusa and never left the island. When he was 14, his parents were killed in an explosion from a power plant on the island. After this, Jackson began to train Pokemon. He joined the Nexus project when he was 18 and has worked on it ever since.
Relation to other characters: Nothing now.
Pokemon Team:  Lv 76 Charap the Chatot, female
Charap was Jackson's first Pokemon, so they share quite a bond. Charap is as intelligent as Jackson, and has learned to fluently speak the English language. She is very talkative.
 Lv 59 Whisper the Spritomb, male
Whisper can speak english with the vocabulary of an eight year old. He is quite a prankster and loves to fool around.
 Lv 61 Mechanic the PorygonZ
Mechanic is a regular PorygonZ, a robot, but has developed emotions over time. He is extremely intelligent and can also speak fluent English.
Other: [blank][/blank]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

All accepted. Lets Begin.

*Day 1: Start Game.
Daily objectives: Get used to the RPG.*​
The bullet echoed into the sunset.

Kai knelt down on the top of the building, his trusty partner Lunos sat beside him. Rita looked around from the sky; there was no-one watching. He pulled the rifle parts out of his bag and assembled them. He took his aim, and pulled the trigger. The bullet smashed through the glass window and into the scientist’s neck. The other employees crowded around him as he lay on the floor, bleeding. Kai knew that he had to get away, and fast. He grabbed his Umbreon, let his balance shift and launched himself off of the balcony. He fell for about five stories before Rita, flying down, caught him in her arms and flew off into the sky. He had successfully killed his target without being caught. 

Rita dropped him off past the cliffs, by the border of the sea and returned to her Pokeball. Lunos waded in the water along with Kai, until the two of them reached what appeared to be a landslide. Kai removed a particularly large boulder to reveal a wooden stairway leading under the cliffs. At the bottom of the stairway was the Underground society. When he entered it, he turned to his boss, Baron. 
_“He’s been taken care of, sir.”_

(Also, now is the time to PM me with requests for relationships)


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

((Long, not-very-good post warning.))

Kodikodi, try getting into _that_ folder," Twee said, hovering his mouse cursor over the icon labeled 'Work-Docs'. He watched as another icon moved itself across the screen towards the folder. This one has a circle divided into quarters: Two blue and two pink. It was called 'Kodkodi.prygn2'. It reached the folder and disappeared inside, only to reappear a few moments later. A box popped up in front of the screen with a text input cell below the word 'Password'.

"Damn it," Twee muttered. "What would it be..."

He thought for a moment. What would one of the most important Scientists in the Nexus project have his password as? "Kodikodi, try the string generator. Shouldn't take too long with the speed of your codng."

He watched as random strings of letters and numbers appeared in the box, one after the other, a new one being generated every tiny fraction of a second. After a few minutes there was a beep and the strings stopped on a one-word password: Nexus.

"Is it really that simple?" Twee asked no-one in particular, somewhat disappointed. "Oh well. Enter the folder, Kodikodi."

The screen changed, and was full of countless text documents. Te first one alphabetically was called 'Briefing'.

"That probably contains all the information on Nexus," he muttered. "All right, Kodikodi, copy that and place it on my laptop so we can show Baron."

There was a flash and the Kodikodi.prygon2 icon disappeared, and a real Porygon-2 materialised next to him. "Porytoo, porytoo!" it squeaked, and disappeared again, this time into Twee's personal laptop.

A few moments later, Twee was walking over to Baron, Kodikodi and Lavidas behind him.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

The building was in chaos.

Everyone was panicking, yet another scientist had been shot. 

The imperious Mourmedy sat at her desk at her personal computer, seemingly oblvious to all the ruckus. Just a minute more... she was almost done updating the Nexus Project files...

And the unfortunate idiot interupted her.

"_What_ is it..?" She snapped, irritated.

"Miss Mourmedy... a scientist has been shot!" 

"Have you found the perpetrator?" Mourmedy wasn't particularly fussed, she was still irked by his interuption.

He hesitated. Already, she could tell what this idiot's answer would be. 

"No..." Her cold eyes bore into the unfortunate man. 

"Of course not, _of course not_. I thought we had heightened security, but I suppose I can't trust anyone around here but myself to do things right." He didn't respond. Stupid man, stupid employees, why couldn't they get anything right?

"Clean up the body, take out the bullet, and see if you can find any traces of DNA on it. I warn you, If you fail, there will be consequences." 

"Yes ma'am..." And with that, he left the room. 

Mourmedy turned back to her computer and let out an irritated sigh. The amount of _fools_ in this world... They were too much for her to handle. She thought more about it... Their security was heightened and yet this person had managed to kill a worker of her project. 

She bit her lip.

What next could go wrong...?


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Baron laid back and propped his feet on the desk.
As he heard the sound of a rifle he smiled an evil grin.
_Good job Kai._ he thought to himself.
"Taran! Go and watch over the body and when they are done with him wrap him up and bring him to the basement!" he shouted at his Ariados.
Ever since Kai joined the team he had been keeping all the bodies in the basement. Nobody but Taran ever ventured down there. Taran knew what he was doing.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

A man in a white dress approached Kristoffer. "There's... a scientist..." He panted, almost unable to get out the words.

"Yes?" Kris snapped at him unpatient.

"He's... been shot!" The guy panted again.

"What? I thought we heightened the security!" Kris' Persian growled were she sat beside him.

"Y-yes, we d-did, s-s-sir." The man stammered.

"But not enough. Lead me to the scientist." Felin stood up, and Kris stroked her. The scientist before him had started walking.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

As soon as she had heard the gunshot, Nina felt her insides grow cold, her heart plummet through to her stomach. Was it finally happening? Had that organisation finally managed to breach their security?

Was it all happening now? This wasn't _supposed_ to happen. It was funny, but she'd never really expected anything to actually happen. It always seemed like something that would never happen. Not... at least not until Nina left. What a stupid idea. "Hey!" she cried out, knocked out of her thoughts by a sharp piercing in her ankle. Once she realised who it was, she dropped her voice to a whisper. "What the heck are you doing!?"

Tska narrowed her beady eyes, flicking her metal feathers behind them. Nina bit her lip, wondering if it was the best idea - but after another sharp stab, she decided it was quite a good idea after all. Looking back desperately, she swung herself over the side of the desk, and dropped to her knees painfully. But it was nothing compared to whatever pain she'd feel if she got shot too, so she ignored it and edged her way under her desk. An hour ago, she'd been working here...

Minnis - although she hated it - and Yiska were in their Pokeballs, thankfully. Nina picked up Tska and held the creature close to her, and for once the Anorith didn't protest. She knew not to bug Nina as much as she normally did when she was thinking in such a  traumatic situation.

This couldn't be happening to _her_!


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

~Taran's POV~

Noticing all the people had seemed to go off and get their boss Taran wrapped the body in a String Shot and dragged it off hoping nobody caught him.
_My little friends in the basement get a big dinner tonight._ he thought to himself as he strung the scientist up in the basement and let the creatures begin to eat.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kris, Felin and the man in white arrived at the place where it happened. The floor was bloody, but...

"Where is the body?!" Kris growled into the face of the scientist who had led him there.

"I-I don't know, s-s-sir." He stammered even worse. "M-maybe the e-employees have t-taken him away!"

"You!" Kris pointed to a man who had just walked out of a door. "Get all the employees that work on this floor. NOW!" The man hesitated, but he still went to get them.

Kris stroked Felin. The cat pokèmon purred.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(( Bakuphoon are you referring to Taran? ))


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Twee reached Baron and saluted to the leader of the society. "Baron," he said, opening his laptop, "I've managed to obtain the briefing files for Nexus. I think you'll find the information invaluable."

He navigated to the file... only to find himself staring at a load of random symbols and letters. He cursed out loud. "They've been very clever..." he muttered, "They've obviously created the files on some other program but then converted it into a text file, therefore completely messing up the contents. It's impossible to convert back, therefore this is completely... useless.."

He sighed. "I'm sorry I wasted your time, sir," he muttered, "I'll see if there's anything else on the stolen laptop." He smiled and began to walk back to his small desk.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

((Not really.))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Baron looked watched Twee go back.
Normally Baron would have thrown somebody against the wall if they did that but this was Twee.
Baron and Twee are very close. Baron could never get mad at Twee.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kai left the main chamber and went into his room. He was tired, but the murder earlier had pumped adreneline throughout his body. He was itching for a battle. He turned to Lunos, tiredly looking up at him.
_ "How about some training in a bit?"_ He asked. _"Umbreon!"_ he said, nodding his head exitedly.
_"In that case, let's go outside and train on the beach."_


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Erindor was playing with Dawn, showing a softer side of him that most never saw. And if they did, they soon regreted saying anything.
"C'mon Dawn! This time try to catch it with your teeth, not your psychic powers!" He threw the frisbee. Dawn squealed with joy and lept into the air, grabbed the frisbee, and landed gracefully into the soft sand. Erindor blew a sigh of relaxation. He loved the beach. He watched his other pokemon playing, with the exception of Prophet. As always, he was a bit far away from the group, watching for danger. "Prophet, we're perfectly safe here! Come and play!" Prophet turned his head. This time Erindor sighed in exasperation.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Hannah was in the Underground society's makeshift kitchen, trying to stack a number of sandwiches onto a tray without tipping over the mugs of various drinks the tray held in the process. This lot were always so immersed in their work that half the time they didn't eat properly, so of late Hannah had made it her personal mission to make sure they did. You can't bring down an empire on an empty stomach, after all.

Lifting the tray in both hands and striding towards the door, she tripped on a small ridge in the rough-cut floor and staggered - Jack, who had been watching her prepare the food, caught her and placed her up straight again, rolling his eyes. She poked her tongue out at him and offered him one of the sandwiches, which he munched on as they made their way up one of the corridors to find more of the group.

As she passed Kai's room, she heard talking from within. Huh. Hadn't he been on some assignment today? Hoping it had gone well, Hannah kicked at the door (her hands were full, obviously) and called, "Kai? You hungry?"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

_"Ah, Yeah, just a bit."_ He said, taking a sandwich off the tray. "Thanks."


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(Yes. I control multiple character all the time.
Name: Darkor
Gender: Male
Age: 40-ish.
Appearance: Brownish hair, foggy blue eyes, wears black.
Role in RPG: An assassin for the nexus people.
Personality: Evil and twisted. he cares for no one but himself.
Bio: He is Lita's father, but don't think he actually cares for her; he considers her a runt. He used to live with Lita and the rest of her family and took care of them, but something happened and he turned evil, leaving them to fend for themselves.
Relation to other characters:
Pokemon Team: Howl(houndoom, M) and Hate(Charizard, M)
Pokemon’s personalities: both are evil and twisted.
Other: Only he and Lita know of *that* relationship.

I just need to have him here.)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Accepted. *Sin is CLOSED*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"Horen-So, my love, what are we to do?"  Laramie sighed, briskly walking through the halls with the Bug-type on his shoulder.  She made a soft cooing sound, but nothing else.

"How do they keep getting in here?  It's such a pain.  They're ruining the plans."  He said again, looking into his companion's giant blue eyes.

The tall man finaly strode carefully into the room that it had happened in, careful not to disrupt the scene or get blood on himself.  He looked at the floor in disgust, then at Kris.

"Where's the body..?" He questioned, blinking rather stupidly at him.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Blade was sitting in his room, waiting for a mission. Moon and Solon were sitting next to him, watching him.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kai finished eating his sandwich and went outside the base. As long as he replaced the boulder covering the entrance when entering and leaing the base. Outside, the weather was calm, that area of time between sundown and night. On the border of the sea was a group of both Kingler and Crawdaunt, all looking aggrivated and ready for a fight. 
_"Lunos, combine Hypnosis with Dark pulse!"_
Lunos' eyes began to glow an amythst purple, and its rings followed suit. A pulse of dark energy let loose from the Umbreon and hit all of the Pokemon at once. They were forced back, but then fell asleep. Kai was surprised at the result. This could be very useful in his missions. Content with his new strategie, he went down the stairs, replaced the boulder, and went to his room.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Jackson was perfectly calm during the shooting. As long as he wasn't the one shot, he was perfectly fine. After a whike, he walked over to where the dead body had been. He chuckled. Charap, who had been by him the entire time, shot a glare at him.

"Don't you care that a man was just shot?" she asked. Jackson began to walk back to his desk, with Charap following.

"Nah, he had it coming," Jackson answered. "He was the guy in charge of finances."

"Seriously? Wow, the shooter's have a nice choice in casualties," Charap said in a completely different happy tone of voice, before switching back to her other tone, "still, we shouldn't be rejoicing." Charap continued talking, but Jackson ignored her, and reached underneath his desk. He grabbed a bottle of whiskey he kept underneath it for good occaisons, took a small swig, and put it back. Charap glared at him.

"Why do I even bother?" she asked no one in particular. Jackson chuckled and returned to his work. Charap rolled her eyes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Done! The files were updated and encrypted. Now... they were secure. That organization may have been able to breach security in the building, but never would they breach her personal computer, her laptop. Even if it was a small victory... it was still a victory...

And the same man burst in, interupting her yet _again_. 

"M-miss M-mourmedy! The b-body is gone!"

Argh... another setback! They were good, she had to admit, the bastards were good.

"Dammit!" She slammed her fist on her desk in fury. Mourmedy knew something like this had happened. That organization had breached their carefully crafted security again! Well, she wasn't going to leave this in the hands of those _fools_ any longer. 

"Take me to where the body was..." Packing up her laptop, she put it in her laptop bag and took it with her. Even if her room had maximum security... she couldn't risk it. Their enemies were obviously intelligent, unlike her _fools_.

He led her to where the body once was. Several Nexus employees stood around the site. She looked down at the bloody mess. The other employees watched in shock and awe, the leader rarely came down from her room, this must have been serious. And the look on her face... was stone cold... She said nothing.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Laramie jumped slightly when he noticed Mourmedy had appeared, sending Horen-So fluttering overhead in surprise.

"Missus Mourmedy..."  He mumbled, holding a hand out for Horen-So to perch on.  She landed on his wrist and crept up to his shoulder again.

"What... are we going to do about this?"  He asked aprehesively.

((I'm sorry for any typos, Firefox's spellcheck is being a dick right now))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

~Taran's POV~

After stashing the body Taran decided to have some fun.
Scuttling back to the window in which he dragged his prey he looked inside.
Inside he saw a bunch of people around the pick up spot.
_Let's see how they like another attack._ he thought to himself.
Aiming at the middle and crowded part of the group he left off 5 Sonicbooms, loud enough for people back at base to hear and enough to inflict some serious damage.
Scuttling down a little he used his web and webbed the words "Taran Strikes" over the window for everybody to see.
With his act of pride he scuttled back to base.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

She looked as her workers once again ran about, panicking frantically. But Mourmedy stayed calm and spotted the cause of this chaos. An Ariados. 

She knew what to do.

The leader of Nexus took out _his_ Pokeball. A green reptilian creature materialized before her. 

"Go follow that Ariados... But make sure it doesn't see you. Report back to me when you see the place where it stops." And Grovyle did just as she commanded, he ran off after the Ariados.

The _fools_...

"All of you will calm down NOW, unless you don't want to keep your job!" Her voice boomed across the room, all the ruckus stopped immediately.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

~Taran's POV~

Before Taran got back to the base he thought he heard a swooshing noise.
_Sounds like someone wants play._ he thought.
Turning around quickly he fired off a Signal Beam directly behind him.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Grovyle smirked. The paranoid bug had no idea where he was. Using his superior speed, he dodged the Signal Beam and still managed to stay hidden out of view. 

He stayed as silent as he could, as long as he wasn't seen... If he didn't follow her orders... she would've been so disapointed. He knew she trusted him the most.

He couldn't betray that trust.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"They took the body?" Charap said in astonishment. "Them? How dare they!"

"I know, who knows what studies they're going to conduct on it," Jackson said in response. Charap rolled her eyes.

"No, that person, no matter how evil or, annoying, deserves a proper burial," Charap said. Jackson laughed and pet Charap's head.

"You never cease to amuse me," he said light-heartedly. "Come on, let's see what's ailing Mourmedy." He rose out of the chair and walked over to the leader.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Hannah wandered on from Kai's room, carrying the tray of food and taking care not to trip again. Jack padded ahead of her and pushed open the door to the main workroom, where all the technical things seemed to happen. Hannah stuck her head around the door and spotted Twee, typing away at a laptop. Since she was getting pretty hungry herself, she wandered in and set the tray down on a desk. Helping herself to a sandwich, she sat down in a swivel chair and wheeled herself across to where Twee was sitting.

"Food," she announced, gesturing to the sandwiches, "has arrived." She took a bite of her sandwich, glanced at his screen and asked "This is the laptop we got from the Nexus, right? Any luck getting into it?"

She was hardly an expert in the various fields operating in the Underground society, but she knew most of the comings and goings. Given her previous job, the infiltration side of things was the most interesting to her, but around here it was still intensely complicated.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"Those damn fools took the body!" Kris said, almost growling. "Ow!" He was almost hit by a sonicboom, but Felin, pushed him out of the way. The Persian growled.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Taran didn't see anybody.
_Only one way out of this._ he thought.
Turning to around he scuttled a little and sank into the ground, going unseen.
_I knew Shadow Sneak would work._ he thought as he scuttled back to the base undercover of Shadow Sneak.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Grovyle had lost sight of his prey. Where did it go... where did it go...?

He didn't want to report to Mourmedy empty-handed. Now he was worried. That spider was crafty. 

There was nothing in sight... only grass... some trees maybe... This would have to do. He felt terrible that he couldn't find what she had wanted.

With that, the Grass-type rushed back to Nexus HQ, still remaining unseen.

---------

Mourmedy looked at him dully.

"Not even you... not even you could find their base... These bastards are good, I'm impressed..."

He looked down at the floor in shame. His arm had a gash from the punishment she had given him.

"Don't worry about it though... they won't get away with this..." She said cooly, sounding nearly unconcerned. Because already, the seemingly fearless Mourmedy was concocting a plan.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

[I think that we're used to the RP, so I'll begin Day 2 somewhen soon, the first main segment soon.]

Back in his room, Kai settled down on his bed, returned Lunos to his Pokeball and smiled. Today had gone well. Hopefully tomorrow would end just the same. And with that, we closed his eyes and went to sleep.

[This is not the end of the day yet, just to let people know.]


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Twee nodded. "Thanks," he said, and took a sandwich, taking a bite into it. "Yeah, this is the Nexus laptop. I've got into it fine, but I can't find anything worthwhile. I've got Kodikodi-" he pointed to the Kodikodi.prygn2 file "-Searching around for stuff, but so far everything we've found has been either worthless or impossible to read."

Kodikodi moved towards another folder, this one labeled with just a question mark. "See if you can find anything in there," Twee said as the Porygon-2 disappeared inside the folder. The screen changed, but... apparently, the fodler was completely empty. "Can you see anything at all in there?" Twee asked, narrowing his eyes confusedly. A small textbox popped up at the top-left of the screen with the word 'Negative' inside it. Twee sighed. "alright then. Come out and we'll try again tomorrow.

The icon disappeared and the Porygon-2 materialised next to the laptop. Twee smiled briefly at his Pokémon before returning Kodikodi to its Pokéball.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Hannah looked on with interest as Kodikodi delved further into the laptop, searching for useful information. Whoever in the Nexus had been using it were sure good at covering their tracks, she thought as the Porygon-2 emerged from the screen and returned to its Pokeball.

Quite interesting, the Porygon line, she thought to herself as she finished her sandwich and spun around on the swivel chair. The way they could infiltrate computers like that. Ghost-types like Sasha could move through walls and things, but moving through cyberspace... that was something completely different. She wondered if the Nexus had a similar Pokemon on their side - if they didn't, surely they were at a disadvantage?

Feeling slightly dizzy from spinning around, Hannah stood (admittedly unsteadily) and nodded to Twee. "I'll leave the sandwiches here; make sure whoever passes through eats them, okay? See you," she said, wandering off down another corridor with Jack in her wake and considering getting some sleep.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

*END OF DAY 1*

*DAY 2: The Nexus Origin
Daily objectives: Infiltrate the Nexus building, discover the Nexus Origin.*

[Perhaps Arylett would like to start this day off, Hm?]​


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(You got it.)

Mourmedy rose from her bed. 

Yesterday was a terrible nightmare. But there were still things they didn't know... Mourmedy smirked, shaking off her disapointment. Every triumph counted.

As she got dressed, she thought more about it. The Nexus Origin... she doubted they knew where it was. Yesterday, Mourmedy had been updating the Nexus files with that crucial bit of information. So what if they had infiltrated the building...? Now she _knew_, she _knew_ where it was. 

And that was something they would have to pry from her cold dead hands.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kai, asleep was dreaming. Dreaming of what would happen tomorrow, or rather, today. After the major stir that the assasination yesterday had caused, if he was assigned again today, he may not make it back without being discovered.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Baron didn't sleep that night.
He was too busy thinking of that laptop that Twee brought him.
_That looked so familiar. WAIT!_ he thought.
"THAT'S THE NEXUS ORIGIN ON THERE WRITTEN IN THE ORIGINAL LANGUAGE USED 20 YEARS AGO!" he shouted out loud sitting up causing a ruckus in his office.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Blade had fallen asleep on the beach the night before, and when he woke up, he was wondering what wouuld be happening today, and seeing as it was already bright outside, he decided he would report to base. He crept inside, making sure no one was following him, an old habit of his. He sat down in a chair and waited for activity.

(and Kai, your PM scares me.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

She looked out the window. 

Now that she knew where it was... she would have to undertake the mission of retrieving it. And this was something that only she only could do... Most of the Nexus employees knew little about the Nexus Origin... It was her secret to bear, she would tell no one what she was actually doing.

Yesterday, after the Ariados had broken into the building and started wreaking havoc with its Sonic Boom, Mourmedy had announced to everyone that she would be going to do some "field world" for the project and had left her most trusted scientist, Kris, in charge. She hadn't bothered with Nexus HQ's security - it was irrelevant and didn't really matter  at this point. 

She put her laptop in its case, then took out her Pokeball. In a flash of crimson energy materialized a dragonic celery-coloured Pokemon. Mourmedy opened the window and mounted Flygon.

The two soared out into the air.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kai woke up with a jump. Baron had shouted something out, and he wouldn't have been surprised if Baron had woke the entire underground up. Rubbing his eyes, he put his jacket on and left his room. Looking at Baron, he said, _"Sir, what the hell is going on?"_


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Hannah's eyes flew open with a start with the sound of shouting from down the corridor; it sounded like Baron. She jumped out of her bunker and hurriedly got dressed, giving Jack a nudge with her foot - unwillingly he woke up and untangled himself from his blanket.

"What?" he asked blearily, blinking up at her. "Why are we getting up... I'm still sleepy."

"Well, so am I, but this could be important." Hannah called over her shoulder as she opened the door and made her way down the corridor, walking quickly. Jack followed her, yawning. When she reached Baron's room she knocked, promptly opened the door and stuck her head into the room. "What's going on in here?"


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"I CAN'T BELIEVE I WAS SO STUPID!" he said still shouting.
"SOMEBODY GO GET THAT LAPTOP TWEE TOOK AND BRING IT HERE!" he said with authority.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Having been too scared to consider moving, Nina had stayed put inside the Nexus building that night. She knew Father would be worried, but she'd sometimes been ordered to stay late at night to finish work. They might just assume this was another one of those times, and that she hadn't seen the point in returning home.

As it was, she had fallen asleep hunched under her desk, still clutching Tska in a vice-grip very similar to the one he was normally capable of dealing. He had considered waking her, but in the end even he couldn't bear to. Still, as day broke he figured it was about time she did.

So after she had crawled out feeling extremely cramped and with a sterling headache, it was with dread that she looked around. One of the computers was on the ground - she darted forward to hoist it back up onto the desk it had come from. Then she stared around her in the dim light. What a mess.

She had even heard that somebody had been killed... now she remembered, vague as her memories were. After holding her head in her hand for a moment, she shook her head suddenly, nodding sternly. She couldn't keep thinking so stupidly.

Trying to think of a plan of action, she tapped the Pokeballs clipped to the inside of her labcoat's pockets, flinching at the noise as her Pokemon erupted from them. Immediately Miniss rushed towards her, feeling her body with strong claws for signs of bruising. Meanwhile Tska crawled across Nina's desk, flicking the computer switch to check if there was electricity. There wasn't.

"Perhaps it's just this section..." Nina mumbled uneasily after Tska alerted her of this.

Yiska was floating around the room and into the next looking at the damage. It wasn't too bad... well, Nina assumed there would be worse to come. She wondered whether Mourmedy would be able to tell them all what had happened.

No, wait... hadn't she left? Perhaps she was trying to find out who had been the attackers.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Something nudged Kris' side. "Grhhmm... Not now... A few more minutes, please..." He yawned, digging his head into the pillow. "Phhehehe... STOP IT!" Someone had started tickling his feet, but they didn't stop. "WHAT THE HELL! STOP OR I'LL FIRE YOU!" He turned around and raised the upper part of his body. "Oh. It's just you, Felin. Sorry for yelling at you." The Persian didn't look at her owner, she was offended. "I said I'm sorry! God."

Kris stood up and dressed himself. "So, our leader left me in charge for some days, more or less. Good huh?" Kris said to Felin, who had her back turned to him. "Oh, come on! I thought it was someone else!" There was only some people Kris had respect for; Mourmedy, his pokémon and fellow scientist ranked the same as him or over.
He wore his normal clothes: Black T-Shirt and trousers, and green shoes.

Kris then continued to the staff restaurant to get himself a meal.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Hannah raised her eyebrows at the second explosion from Baron; either this _was_ important or else he'd lost his mind. "I'll go, keep your hair on..." she said, backing out of the room and forcing Jack to jump out the way to avoid having his paws trodden on. "Whoops, sorry."

Choosing to walk faster still, she moved through the underground with Jack scampering behind her on all fours until she reached the main workroom. Opening the door, she glanced around - there was no-one there at the moment, not even Twee, but the laptop had been left in the same position as it had been the previous night. Hannah shrewdly noted that the sandwiches, too, had been left almost untouched. _Honestly, this lot..._ she thought as she collected the laptop and headed back to Baron's room.

On arrival, she entered the room with slight caution (hoping that Baron had calmed down a litte) and with a quiet "Ta-daa?"


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Jackson woke with a start. Something had jabbed his hand. He turned to his side and saw Charap next to him. "Why the hell did you do that?" he asked angrilly.

"The day's work is about to begin, and I'm hungry," she answered.

Jackson had stayed in his office for the evening. He figured that staying in the office would be more interesting than heading back to his apartment. Charap looked at him expectantly. Jackson sighed.

"We don't have any food here," he said. Charap was his only Pokemon that needed to eat as regularly as Jackson. Whisper didn't need to eat often, and Mechanic was a robot. Jackson got up out of his chair and walked to the front doors with Charap following. He opened and walked the doors. "Alright Charap," he said, "go hunt some food for today. I'm going to get some coffee." Charap nodded excitedly. She always loved hunting for her own food. She took off into the air.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Soaring... soaring... soaring...

Wait! What was that?

Mourmedy could see it... a barren expanse of desert overtook the forest which she had been looking at for quite some time.  She looked at her open laptop, on the screen was a map of the entire area.

She smiled, not smirked, but smiled. The leader of Nexus, for the first time in a while, was giddy and anxious with impatience. There, in that desert, was the thing that would further all those years of research! Even though Father had told her never to be sure about anything, she just couldn't help it! 

"Lower your altitude! Quickly, now!" The excitement, the antcipation was seeping into her voice. Flygon swooped down speedily, until she was nearly touching the earth. 

They flew low over the sands for nearly as low as they had flown over that neverending forest. Mourmedy's excitement was beginning to wear off and now she was losing patience. Silently, she beraded herself for thinking that finding the Nexus Origin would be so easy, for being absolutely sure that she would find it... That was silly, Father was always right, never put all your faith in anything...

Hold on... now that was very suspicious... That over there...

There was a patch of sand that looked... _different_ from the others. It was a slightly darker shade and seemed to flicker with a dim ethereal light. Flygon began to growl. The Pokemon grinned savagely. She could feel the immense power coming from that patch of sand. 

"So.. you think it's there...?"

She nodded back to her trainer vigorously.

"Well then... you know what to do!" Mourmedy could feel the childish excitement overtaking her again, her smile was large and wide. 

The Pokemon stopped and landed near the patch of seemingly tainted earth. Mourmedy dismounted.

Flygon began to Dig.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kai went back to his room. Today was a new day, but he couldn't stop thinking about the assassination. Hopefully, he would have another chance to take a life today. He let Lunos out of his Pokeball; The Umbreon yawned and looked up at his trainer, smiling. 
_"Can you get those things for me?"_ Kai said to his pokemon.
_"Umbreon!"_ Lunos said, nodding. He went underneath Kai's bed and came back out, pulling a briefcase out with him. Kai took it and opened it up. Inside was a black knife, a pistol, a rifle and other weapons one might use to kill someone. He took the knife, the pistol and the rifle out, and gave the briefcase back to Lunos, who placed it once again under the bead. Kai put the weapons into his bag again, and left his room, the Umbreon following him.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

((I'll be gone for a week now. The Understudy may take over for Kris.))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(( Yea I'm leaving till Thursday. Cursed band camp. So I'm pming Arylett to see what she wants to negotiate. Details are explained in a bit. ))

Baron snatched the laptop and walked into the mess hall where everybody seemed to have gathered after hearing his uproar.
"LISTEN UP! I'm leaving for some time. Kai is in charge of the Society until my return. Blade I want you to spy on Nexus and find out if their leader left and if so where she went." he stated.
And with that he hoped on his Luxray and rode away while deciphering the laptop.
_To the desert it seems. Right where Groudon used to lay._ he thought to himself.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

_"Yes, Sir!"_ Kai said exitedly. _"Enjoy your trip, Sir."_


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(I'm such an idiot, I've been forgetting to RP here.)

Lita leaned over as she went from one of her pans to another, flipping pancakes on all of them. While she was busy with one pan, Voir, who Lita had almost nicknamed "Alarm Clock", kept timing for the scrambled eggs on another pan.

_Lita,_ Voir muttered telepathically.

"I know, I know, I'll get to them- Storm, can you flip these pancakes?" Lita said as she rushed over to the scrambled eggs.

Storm, the Grovyle, jumped up and began flipping the pancakes onto platters. Voir had also been keeping time for the waffles.

_Lita, the waffles..._

"I am aware of them, Voir! I think your timing has been sharpening my timing skills." Lita commented as she opened a waffle cooker, taking them out. Lita dashed to another pan with bacon loaded on it, and used a spatula to move the bacon onto a platter.

"I don't see why the whole world likes bacon or scrambled eggs, but oh well." Lita eyed Kiyo, monitering a stew, and said to Kiyo, "I think it's finished. You can stop breathing fire on it. Voir, the stew, take it off the heat!" She ran back to the pancakes, where Storm had finished moving them to platters.

"Okay, Storm, now get the waffles and syrup, and put them next to each other on the tables. Voir, take the stew and put in on the table, but in a different pot so the heat in the pot doesn't overcook it! Kiyo, you'll be helping me do the dishes later by heating water up, so be ready for that. Flying Terror, alert me if anyone messes up, okay?"

The Staraptor gave a chirp to show he understood, Voir poured the stew into another pot and set it on the table with her psychic power, Kiyo relaxed and curled up underneath the sink, and Storm went to get the syrup from the pantry. Flying Terror was mute the entire time.

"Well done, you all!" Lita shouted happily.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

[Sin is not dead, nor will it be anytime soon. Also, there are two more slots available, one for each side.]

Kai sat down in his room. He was still tired after Baron's wake-up-call, not to mention he wasn't a morning person. He thought to himself. He was now the leader of the Underground society. What to do, what to do? 

_"I'll wait until Blade's report gets back. Then we'll decide on our next move."_


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Yes! 2 positions open! I'm comin' Kai!

Name: Remmy
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Appearance: Long silver flowing hair, pale skin and beautiful blue sparkling eyes. She never ties her hair up and is admired for her outstandish beauty. She's the tallest of the group.
Role in RPG: Underground Medic
Personality: Very motherly and heart warming. She's never one to screw up or mess with others she cares deeply about. She gives off a mellow vibe for her expressions neglect to change from her peaceful expression.
Bio: She was born and raised amongst a family that was very ill. She had fortunately been born without it. She learned to care for her dying parents and siblings and at the age of 15 had come home one day to find her home on fire. Knowing they had no ability to walk anymore, she ran in with her Seel and Feebas to put out the fire to try and save them. Her Feebas ventured too far into the house and from trying to use Hydro Pump on a weak wall, the house collapsed and was engulfed in flames. Remmy was desperate. Her Pokemon had to have been killed but she dug through the ashes and wood for it after finding the burnt corpses of her family. She eventually revealed the top fin and rescued him. The feebas was dark and even after a year of nursing, his scales remained the new dark shade. She now devotes her life to people in need such as the members of the Underground group with her Milotic and Dewgong close at her side. 
Relation to other characters: -uh...if you have a request pm me-
Pokemon Team: Milotic [M] Dewgong [F]
Pokemon’s personalities: 
Milotic-> A fearless Pokemon. He knows no fear after staring death in the face. He's always willing to put his life at risk. He is looked at as a noble Water type. Disregarding his beauty, he is extremely strong from hard training.
Dewgong-> Trustworthy and graceful. Shed matches her master perfectly. Elegance and beauty overwhelms their on lookers. Although she is a dazzling image she has speed unheard of.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(What the... KQ's back??? ^^)

Erindor was training his Raichu, Shock. "Shock! Use Quick Attack!" Shock jumped into the air and smashed into the dummy, harder than most professional football players. The dummy swung so hard, the stand couldn't hold the momentum. The dummy toppled over, a cloud of dust flying into the air. Shock turned, a grin on his face. "Good job Shock! Now let's see you go against Flame!" Erindor let out Flame, his Typhlosion, and the Pokemon materialized. 

Flame growled a challenge, which Shock accepted whole-heartedly. Flame braced himself. Shock came running with another Quick-Attack. He slammed into Flame - or at least, he would have, if Flame hadn't used Double Team at the last second. Shock flew into the copy, and crashed into the ground. He jumped up straight away, however.

Erindor looked on in approval. He had trained his Pokemon to think for themselves. Because of this, they had personalities. Shock had a large ego, and was arrogant. Flame was a muscle man, no challenge to big for him. Dawn was a quiet thinker. Prophet was a loner. And he was all of them. His Pokemon took after him. With the exception of Shock. Shock had developed the ego by himself. Erindor didn't think too much of himself, and was always trying to be better. So he trained.

Erindor looked back to the battle. His Pokemon were a perfect match for each other. Shock was small and fast, Flame was big and strong. Neither could really overpower the other. Erindor smiled.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

The sand was beginning to pile up.

Mourmedy was losing patience. How deep was the Origin buried? Flygon kept digging still. She knew this wouldn't be easy... to get what one wanted, one had to work hard. But that still didn't stop her from losing her cool.

What could expedite the process? Hmm... Wait! Yes... what an excellent idea! Absolutely brilliant!

She took out another Pokeball and stared intently at it. Though he had failed her before, she was sure it was a one-time occurance. Grovyle almost always got the job done. 

He came out of his ball, the wound on his arm healed. Grovyle saluted Mourmedy.

"At ease. Now I want you to go other there and help Flygon Dig." He nodded and went over to Flygon.

Surely with two Pokemon, it would be easier to find it....


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Lita let out a sigh and sat in a chair to catch her breath. "Well, Flying Terror, it'll be your job to alert everyone that breakfast is ready." The Staraptor gave a chirp and flew into the other rooms, chirping wildly, like an alarm.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Blade left for the Nexus base and started to watch around. He went from room to room, listening in on every conversation, paying detail so much he knew what each one was having for lunch(Hypathetically speaking, of course). He heard that the leader had left, meaning all he had to do now was find out where.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

KQ~ Accepted.

Kai was starting to feel the pressure. It was already almost atfternoon and Blade still hadn't returned. He needed to know what was going on at the Nexus building.
_Hang on, wasn't Byron saying something about Twee's laptop?_
Kai left his room and went over to Twee's. He knocked on his door, hoping that he was there, and that there was something on his laptop about what was happening.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

(8I'll try to speed this up a little bit :]))

"So today I'm the boss." Kris said and stroke his Persian. "Miaa..." Felin purred, she had forgiven Kris for yelling at her earler, and was just happy to be there with him.

"I'll take cereal." Kris told one of the cooks "It's healthy, quick, refreshing and it tastes good." The cook raised an eyebrow, and it was obvious he wanted to say something like this: "Why would you eat cereal when you can have Miltank beef and Kingler? Cereal do not fit anyone like you, especially now when you are the leader!" But he wouldn't dare to say that to Kris, the head scientist. Feline gobbled up her cat food, which were Tauros meat cut into pieces as big as a die.

Kris finished his meal and went to check the security on 3rd floor. The security room was quite small, since it was not the main security room, which was on 1st floor, and was only big enough to fit 4 people plus the computer. In a chair in front of the computer controlling the security, there sat a fat guy in brown clothes, he almost bald. "The security must be on maximum, we can't have anymore murderers here, hmm?" Kris said to the guy. "Don't worry..." The man turned his chair, he was munching a sandwhich, and bits of the bread could be seen in his beard. _Disgusting_, Kris thought. "We have all under control!" Behind him, on the computer, there were 5 screens, all showing areas from the ground floor to the 4rth floor. "You better have, or else I'll make sure no one will miss you..." Kris threatened him, and the man gulped.

Then, something totally unexpected happened. Red light flashed on the computer, and a voice said "INTRUDER ALERT! INTRUDER ALERT!" In a computer-ish voice. "WHAT?!" Kris growled. "I thought you said all was under control!" The fat man shivered. "I-i musta been wrong, sir, sorry, s-sir." "Where is the intruder?" Kris ignored the man and looked at the screens. On one of them, there was a guy spying or something, maybe listening to conversations. "Where is that!" Kris raged. If Mourmedy found out that he had let an intruder in, he would get kicked out, or worse, killed! "I-it is-" But Kris interupted him. "SPIT IT OUT, MAN, SPIT IT OUT!" He was getting really unpatient, and Felin was standing beside him, fangs bared, growling. "It is on fourth floor, s-sir!" The man said, "WHERE on the fourth floor?!" Kris spat. "N-near the e-experimenting room, s-sir!" Kris swore loudly. "Alert everyone! We must catch this guy!" He dashed out of the room towards the stairs that lead to the fourth floor.

Halfway through the stairs, Kris could hear a loud voice. "INTRUDER ALERT! INTRUDER ALERT!" It continued, "FOURTH FLOOR! NEAR THE EXPERIMENTING ROOM!" Kris could see men in white coming out from the doors as he exited from the stairs and ran towards the "X" room, which he called it.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

((ARGH must catch up))

Arriving where the laptop said the Nexus Origin was he saw somebody there with a Flygon digging.
"Mourmedy. I thought I would see you here." he said as Cid posed ready to fire a punch at the Flygon.
"What are you lookin for here at Groudon's birthplace ey?" he said cynically.


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Remmy was snacking on an icey and roamed while checking on everyone.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"Hmm...?" Mourmedy turned around in confusion and did a double-take.

Argh, Baron. Damn.

She kept her cold eyes carefully on his Rhyperior.

"And what business is it of yours...?" Some annoyance seeped into her voice, but she managed to keep her cool. 

Quickly and suddenly, she commanded Grovyle to attack. "Leaf Blade!" He jumped out of the hole. The green reptile's leaves combined into one large sharp blade as he ran towards the Rhyperior.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"It's all of my business!" he shouted.

Noticing the green reptile he looked at Cid.

"Sidestep then Fire Fang my man!" he shouted.

The Rhyperior jumped side-ways and launched a firey bite at the Grovyle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Grovyle was losing. The Grass-type flinched from the sharp flaming fangs digging into his shoulder. That was the shoulder that Mourmedy had whipped. The wound reopened and began to bleed. However, he wouldn't give up. He staggered back to his feet, heaving his tired body from the ground.

Mourmedy also wouldn't give up.

"Try another Leaf Blade!" She shouted heatedly, she was beginning to get immensely worried again. Mourmedy thought she was so close... SO close... and Baron had to find her... 

But, he still didn't seem to know what she was doing... Hmm...


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Cid winced as the blade came down on him, releasing his grip on the Pokemon.

"Try a Hammer Arm and knock them out!" he yelled.
"You use Shadow Sneak and get the Origin out there." he whispered to Taran.

Cid turned around and smashed the Grovyle's head with his arm in the shape of a hammer.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"Dammit!" Mourmedy had finally lost it, she screamed out in frustration. Grovyle's head was pounded firmly down into the ground, he was knocked unconscious. She returned him to his Pokeball, both mutinous and fearful...

"Fly! Flygon!" Flygon cried out... Wait... no... it couldn't be...

"What is it, Flygon..?!" There was a glee in her eyes, an excitement. All worry seemed to vanish instantly. Mourmedy gazed down into the hole.

And she saw it. Beautiful. Glimmering. The Nexus Origin. An almost crystaline glass orb with a glittering gold ring... She looked greedily at it. 

Mourmedy smirked at Baron. Flygon grabbed the orb before Taran had a chance to take it with Shadow Sneak. She looked victorious. Quickly, she ran over to the Pokemon and got on its back. "Sandstorm!" 

The Dragon-type Pokemon began to flap its wings, it whipped up an immense gust of sand which seemed to span almost the entire desert. 

And the two were out of there, flying high above the sandstorm.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"Mother-!" Baron shouted as the Sandstorm kicked up and Mourmedy flies away.
"Well lets get back and we can go from there." he said to Cid hoping on as they ran back to the base.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Flygon flew into the window of her room. 

Mourmedy smiled.

Yes, yes, yes... She knew her day would come... The intruding of the building was just a bit of bad luck... There were always rough spots in life. 

But what she had met was not what she had expected. "AN INTRUDER! AN INTRUDER HAS BROKEN INTO THE EXPERIMENTING ROOM!" A loud voice seemed to be echoing throughout the hallway, she opened the door and saw a very harried woman running around, relaying this information to all that could hear.

It was always _something_, wasn't it...? Some little pest, little mosquito flying around her head that she just couldn't _swat_. 

Flygon flew out of Mourmedy's room, with the leader of Nexus still securely on her back. They whooshed past the woman in a flash of green and white. She looked very surprised. "Mourmedy?!"

There was no time, if the intruder had broken into the experimenting room... They could've stolen the very vital piece to the puzzle...

They flew down many flights of stairs, before arriving at the fourth floor.

Complete and utter chaos.

Nexus personnel were running all over the place. The worried and irritated leader spotted Kris. 

"Just _what_ is going on here?!" She screamed, completely losing her cool again. This time, she had had enough. These fools didn't deserve any more patience. Their stupidity was enough to make her want to pull her hair out. She thought she put absolute maximum security on the experimenting room. All the other rooms weren't as important as it... In the expermenting room, Mourmedy had put a special secret security measure that she had not told the fools of, for fear of them messing it up. 

But even without her telling them, they still _managed_.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Darkor wandered around the nexus building, lax and lazy despite the loud intruder alarm which rang throughout the halls. He paid absolutely no attention to the sound, just wandering around and being a guard...

It was almost enough to make him fall asleep and snore right where he stood. He let Howl out of a pokeball and hissed dully, "Amuse me."

The houndoom blinked, totally confused.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

[Description added to first post]

Twee hadn't answered, so Kai decided to wait outside the rebel scientist's room. He really needed to see if there was any information on the laptop. He sighed, and took out a small pack of playing cards from one of his pockets. He began shuffling.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Kris gulped. Mourmedy was back, and she was not happy. However, he tried to remain calm, "You're back, Ma'am!" He said. "W-we're just having a small pr-problem, Ma'am. No need to worry. It's just a simple Underground spy..." Felin laid down and covered her face with her paws, she did that when it was something she didn't like or was afraid of.

((Chaostres, your turn!))


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Remmy saw Kai and waved. "Why're you alone?" She looked down at him with a faint smile on her face.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

_"Why're you alone?"_
_"Ah, Nothing, really," _He said. _"Just seeing if Twee was there. I think there may be something on his laptop about whats happenning with the Nexus project"._ He looked back at his cards. _"Fancy a game of Blackjack?"_


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

"Oh, don't mind if I do." she smiled and sat down with him.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Baron blasted through the door finding Remmy and Kai.
"WHERE THE HELL IS BLADE?!" he shouted shaking the room.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

_"WHERE THE HELL IS BLADE?!"_
Kai was so startled, he dropped his cards. _"Well, last we saw of him, he was here. I think he went to the Nexus building to begin spying. By the way, good to see you back, sir."_


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Remmy sighed. The sudden yelling was disturbing but she tried not to show frustration.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

((Ack. Sorry. Idiotic Castform.))

Twee woke abruptly as he heard a shout from outside of his room. he sat up immediately and looked around. It appeared he had fallen asleep on the desk next to the laptop. he vaguely remembered searching it all night...

Then he noticed Kodikodi staring at him exasperatedly. "I'm sorry," the human said defensively, "I do need to sleep sometimes, you know. Not that you'd understand..."

The last comment was only a joke. He smiled and patted the Porygon-2, feeling his skin collide with warm, slightly bouncy virtual material, and walked to the door, poking his head outside where he found Baron shouting at Kai and Remmy. "Erm... what's going on?" he asked.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

_"Ah, Twee,"_ Kai said. "_Baron just got back from something. And by the way, Baron,"_ He said, turning to his boss, _"What was so important that you woke most of us up earlier?"_


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Baron was over-powered with emotion to answer anybody at the moment. Seeing Twee he ran over and picked him up in a massive bear hug.
"TWEE I LOVE YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!" he shouted as he swung his best friend around.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Twee was shocked as Baron picked him up and swang him around in the air shouting, almost incomprehendible. "Erm... no problem?" he said uncertainly, "But what exactly are you thanking me for?" he asked.

He had ignored Baron's first exclamation, thinking it was merely a joke.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Putting Twee down Baron gave him a kiss and then proceeded to kiss Remmy and Kai. Finally hearing Twee's question he grabbed Twee's arms and looked at him.
"The laptop. THE BLOODY LAPTOP! It holds the info for the Nexus Origin!" he proclaimed as he went back to dancing around from sheer pleasure.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

Hannah, who'd been attempting to teach Jack checkers in her room, heard more yelling from down the corridor. Wondering what was going on this time, she got up from her bunker and leaned out the open door, holding onto the frame. "Baron's back," she observed, watching as he swung the unsuspecting Twee around in the air. "And he sure is pleased about something." She turned and gestured to Jack to follow her before moving off down the corridor to the others, trying to hide her amused expression as she walked. Jack trotted along behind her, swishing his flaming tail as he went.

"What's going on, guys?" Hannah asked, before promptly shutting up to hear the evidently important news.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin, Part 1*

_"The... Nexus origin, sir? Whats that?"_ He asked, puzzled? _"Is that what you were so excited about earlier?"_


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"Is it?" Twee asked, puzzled for once. "I don't recall seeing anything like that on there, let alone telling you about it..."

He ran into the room and scooped up the still-open laptop then went abck out, Kodikodi coming swiftly behind him.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Sin*

Jackson entered the building with Charap on his arm, hearing the Nexus room alarm. He rolled his eyes and went inside. He walked over to Mourmedy.

"What the hell happened?" he asked.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"That's because you don't know how to read Nexi. Growing up next to this place I learned quickly. But we need to regroup. Mourmedy has the Origin." he said to Twee.
Walking away he began to think.
_Oh how I was to do that to Twee again. Oh what the hell!_ he thought turning back around and kissing Twee again.
"Thank you Twee. Thank you thank you thank you. I owe you everything for getting that computer. I love you man." he said to his best friend.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"...Nexi?" Twee asked. he glanced at Kodikodi, who seemed just as confused as Twee.

He jumped again when Baron kissed him once more, before starting to wonder whether his friend really was joking or not. "So... what you're saying is that this laptop doesn't just contain information on the Nexus, it actually has its... 'origin'... inside?"


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"Yes Nexi. Nexi is a dead language that Nexus used to discuss themselves in public. It died when Nexus went private. I used to work for Nexus and know Nexi as a second tongue." he said to Twee.
Baron started pacing and answered Twee's second question.
"Yes. It goes into grand detail on what the Nexus Origin can do to people. It's basically that entire building and more stored into that hard drive. We need Blade to get the Origin for us. With that we can turn the Nexus on it's heels and bring about it's downfall!" he said triumphantly.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"I used to work for Nexus too, but _I_ never learned any dead language..." he muttered.

He listened to the explanation and he nodded slowly, shocked. He had something so important right in his hands. He suddenly grew very paranoid, holding the laptop like it was a fragile object that could break at the slightest touch.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"I heard that. And I'm older than you Twee." Baron said as he walked over to his friend.
Grabbing Twee's arms he rubbed them and spoke "It's not gonna break man. You don't need to treat it like a baby."


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"I suppose not. Still, if it gets hit too hard it could crash, and..." he trailed off, shutting the laptop and handing it to Baron. "I guess you should have it now."

He walked back into his room and emerged a few moments later with his own laptop, which he opened and began typing out complicated code for a project he was working on.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron took the laptop to his room and tossed it on his bed and walked back out to the common room where Twee was.
"Twee I think I have a new project for you." he said sitting next to his friend and shutting his laptop.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

Twee took his fingers off of the keyboard just in time as baron shut the laptop. He turned around to look at his friend and raised an eyebrow? "Another one? What is it?"


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"It's fairly simple my dear. I've been thinking about how we have no means of security. I want you to develop and install security cameras around the perimeter. I need them to be out of site to keep this building looking normal. I also need you to set up a monitoring station. Think you can handle it?" he said to Twee directly.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"Sounsd good," Twee smiled and stood up. "I'll get to work immediately. I think one would go nicely in that big bush under the window by the door..."

He went abck into his room and sat down, sending out Lavidas. "Hey, Lav," he said, "We're making security cameras. Think you can help?"

The Sandslash nodded its spiked head as Twee took out some equipment from a drawer under the desk. Fortunately he knew how to make a camera, and after that there was just the simple objective of linking them up, live, to a TV or computer somewhere.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[Uh, Guys, It's a base hidden beneath the cliffs. :sweatdrop:]


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

((Aaah. Woops. So it is. Well, how about cameras around the entrance, however hidden it may be, just in case?))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( Yea near the entrance lol. I never saw the whole "underneath the cliffs" fact ))

Baron followed Twee and stood in the doorway.
"Twee. Let me show you to your workstation." he said walking in and grabbing Twee's hand and pulling him along gently.
As they neared Baron's room he took him to the next door adjacent to his and showed him an elaborate monitor and lab station.
"Welcome to your new workstation man." he said.
_I got to find more reasons to touch him. It's like electricity._ he thought to himself smiling.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

He gazed around the room. "It's... amazing..." he said quietly. "Thanks, Baron."

He turned to Baron, who appeared to be smiling about something. Vaguely wondering what, he looked carefully around the room, taking in every detail of the place.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[That sounds much better]

Kai started picking up the cards off of the floor. He was suprised at Baron's actions. He hadn't seen anything like this before between them. Were they... Well, even if they were, he figured that there was nothing wrong with it. It just seemed a liittle odd. 

He picked up the last card. The 7 of diamonds. No, It couldn't be...

"Flashback scene"


Spoiler



The blood sprayed across the floor as the knife passed through his neck, causing him to drop the cards he had cheated him with. The 3 of Clubs, the 5 of Spades and Hearts, the Ace of Hearts, and the 7 of Diamonds. He then proceeded to take the wallet out of the corpse's pocket. 
_Why take your winnings, whe you can take the whole thing?_
He looked back down at the knife. Crimson blood ran down the silver of the blade. He raised the knife and licked it. And to the green-haired teenage serial killer, it tasted good.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"No problem Twee. It's the least I can do for my favorite person." he said putting his arm around Twee's shoulder and smiling more at the feeling of Twee.
_I would love to ask him but I don't know his feelings and I don't want to ruin this._ he thought to himself.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

He smiled. "Thanks again."

At that moment Kodikodi entered. The Porygon-2 looked around the room in awe. There were so many entrances to cyberspace in here! Then he walked over to Twee, nodding towards Baron and looking up at Twee. "What? What do you mean?" Twee asked. The Porygon-2 gave Twee a look that clearly said, 'You _know_ what I mean.'.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"No problem Twee. I would do anything for you man." Baron said.
_Wait did I just say that out loud?_ he thought.
"I hope he doesn't think I like him and then hate me. I do like him but don't want him to hate me!" he said thinking that it wasn't out loud.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

Twee wondered whether he was hearing things, and then realised he had seen Baron's mouth move in perfect synchronisation with the words. Just to be sure, he asked, "Did you really just say that?"


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron looked up surprised to hear Twee talk.
_Oh damn I said it out loud didn't I. No use in denying it._ he thought to himself.
"Yea I did." Baron said looking down and blushing.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"You..." Twee swallowed. "Erm... and did you say what I think you said?"

He glanced doown at Kodikodi, who winked before suddenly fading into nothingness. He'd probably gone inside one of the computers - to leave them alone.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"What do you think I said?" Baron said as he slumped against the door frame.
_Now I'm in deep shit. Just my luck. He's gonna hate me and we're gonna lose our greatest member and I'll lose my best friend._ he thought to himself feeling defeated.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"Something like... 'I like him but I don't want him to hate me'?" Twee said quietly and without any recognisable emotion. He turned away and stared at a wall. "I'd never hate you, Baron," he said, so low he was almost whispering. "I..."

H stopped, unsure of what else to say.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"Yea that's what I said." Baron said as he sat in Twee's new comfy lab chair that he got him.
"You what Twee?" he asked in a whisper.


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin*

Remmy poked him, "Kai? Are you alright?"


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

Twee was still staring at a wall, eyes wide and yet without noticeable emotion. "I..." He swallowed and turned, looking straight into Baron's eyes. "I think I feel the same way," he finished, realising how stupid he sounded.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

Kai just realised that he had been poked. He turned round, eyes wide at whoever it was behind him. Then he realised it was Remmy.
_"Oh, uh, sorry."_ He said apologeticly.
He picked up the card off of the floor. Then he went back to his room.
_ "I thought I'd forgotten about it. I wanted to forget it. But why. Why now? Why must It come back to me now?"_


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin*

Everyone had wandered off again, apart from Remmy. "Nice to be kept in the know, hm?" sighed Hannah, wondering if she should try and find out exactly what was going on or just give up and go back to playing checkers with Jack. Undecided, she looked at Remmy.

"Hey. Haven't seen you around in a while, what've you been doing?"


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron got out of the chair and walked over to Twee.
"It's alright Twee." he said as he pulled his friend into an embrace and held him softly.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

((Just asking, where is Nexus building? Forest? Cliff? Underground?))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[Center of the city of Azura]


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( Kai you think you could put the whole location thing in the first post? I know it has the Nexus building but it has like one sentence on the Underground and that's just what it's about. It would be helpful ))


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin*

Remmy looked at Hannah. "Oh um, running the adultly errands for all of you that everyone hates to do. Laundry and grocery shopping. I'd rather get things done then sit around all day. Say um, Hannah? Do you know of any ponds or lakes above ground close to our base?"


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

Hugging Baron back, Twee thoguht for a moment. "So what does this mean?" he asked uncertainly, unsure of what would happen now.

Kodikodi, meanwhile, was enjoying himself, floating through the computer network throughout the headquarters. He had managed to destroy a small virus that was hanging around the place and had found a cosy little empty folder where he could rest.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron heard the uncertainty in Twee.
"Well usually when two people like each other they start dating. I'm not that experienced at this but I know what to do." Baron said as he took a hold of Twee's hands and looked him in the eyes.
"Twee...will you......go out with me?" he asked blushing.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

Twee was shocked by this quick decision, but all the same, he nodded. "Yes. I think..."

He blushed too and suddenly became very glad they were alone.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron lit up at Twee's answer. Overcome with joy he picked up his now boyfriend and held him in a hug.
"Thank you Twee. Thank you thank you thank you. You won't regret this!" he said as he gave Twee a kiss and set him down.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"Uh... no problem, no problem, no problem, no problem. Is that right?" Twee asked with a grin. "I'm sure I won't regret it," he said. Then suddenly he felt awkward again. "Now what?" he asked.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron laughed.
"Yes Twee that's enough. What you do now is go back to working and I must go and get something ready." he said patting Twee's back and walking out and shutting the door.
Walking towards the kitchen he just started screaming in joy, shaking the whole base.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

((That, I didn't foresee 0_0

Meh. I have nothing to do untill Arylett or Chaostres decides to post <.<))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( You got a problem with Twee and Baron?! I'mma gonna punch you. Trust me Castform and me talked about this lol ))


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

((No, not at all. I just didn't see that coming... Please don't punch me! *Whimpers*))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( Good. I won't punch you. *hugs* ))


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin*

(Sorry, this was the first chance I've gotten to post here since about page 5. And wow. That was pretty odd. But I guess it's all right, though...)
Blade snuck into the Experimentation Room and gaze at everything in there, annoyed with the scientists running aroung like crazy and the blare of the alarm. He hid on the roof and decided to call Baron and see if he should tke anything.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

((So Blade didn't realize the alarm or the scientists or _anything_ :? I find that strange...))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( Yea I would edit that. Read carefully my dear ))


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin*

((Okay I editted it. I read the whole thing and thought I had already put that stuff in, so sorry.))


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

Twee sat down on the chair in his lab, completely overwhelmed by what just happened. He switched on the computer in front of him and looked around it for a few minutes, then stood up and decided to continue making cameras. He sent Lavidas out to help him, and resumed work - but the small parts where shook off of the desk by a loud shout coming from somewhere nearby. And it sounded like Baron. He stood up and rushed outside, wondering where Baron was and what - if anything - was wrong.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

"Hmph. I have no time for excuses." Mourmedy looked coldly at her head scientist, she knew that not even he could be trusted.

Flygon whooshed past Kris, still clutching the Nexus Origin in her claws. They flew into Experimenting Room. 

She looked at the intruder.

"You... you..." Mourmedy's words were low and quiet, so angry was the leader of Nexus that she could no longer yell. Her eyes bore into him with a piercing, hawk-like gaze. She got off Flygon.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin*

((Still not entirely certain of what the city/surrounding area looks like, so I'll just wing it here - tell me if there's anything that doesn't work.))

"Um..." Hannah said, considering Remmy's question. "Oh, I know - when I first started looking into this whole Nexus thing for a story, one of the negative points about the organisation placement was that it had been built in a town with a large decrepit zone. That is to say, the public weren't impressed with how crummy part of the area was... my point is that an outdoor swimming pool was among the abandoned facilities. With any luck, it'll be mainly filled up with rainwater right now." She looked at the other girl, hoping this would be useful. "Not sure where it is, though... if we had a map of the old area of the city we could probably find it."

She paused, feeling a little embarrassed. "You should tell me if you want any help with the chores and stuff, it's not like I'm exactly busy around here."


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron turned around and saw Twee running up to him looking worried.
"Hey Twee. What did ya need?" he asked nonchalant.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin*

((Um, Blade is calling Baron right now.))
Blade heard a faint "You...you..." and looked at the source. She was staring him with a piercing, hawk-like gaze, and got off her Flygon. Blade fell onto the ground, seeing as it was pointless to hide any longer, closed his cell phone and sent out Moon and Solon.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

((:3))

Kris whimpered again and looked at the floor. Her trust to him was definatly broken now, and he didn't know how to restore it. _Maybe if I catch that intruder, maybe everything will be fine then? Maybe Mourmedy would forgive me?_

Kris ran after Mourmedy into the Experimenting Room were the intruder was, sneaking around. "Do you want me to execute him? Or maybe catch and question him out?" He said to Mourmedy. If he was thrown out of the Nexus project, he would have no place to stay! He could not let that intruder escape. _I have to catch him!_ He though, having his hand near the belt were he had his pokéballs. _Why did I come here in the first place?_ His heart sank. _Oh... yes, it was to find Eruption. Not to have a place to stay._ He looked at the floor again. How he missed his Quilava. His most trusted partner whom he had lost.

After I am finished my days work here, I'll go look for Eruption! No doubt about it! His hand reached for one specific Great Ball in his belt. Ah. There it was. "Murk, come out." He whispered and threw the Great ball in the air. Out of it appeared a dark blue bird Pokémon with a white chest. "Hooonch-cro..." He yawned.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

She looked at Kris, wordlessly. "If you screw this up _again_..." And though she didn't finish her sentence, one could discern the meaning quite easily from her tone. A menancing, quiet low tone.

Mourmedy searched in her pocket for another Pokeball. She couldn't use Flygon, not now... It was still holding the Nexus Origin. 

She got out her Pokeball and a orange, ebony striped Pokemon materialized in the glare of crimson light.

"Arcanine, Flare Blitz at the Espeon." 

And Arcanine charged at the purple feline-like Pokemon, encased in a blaze of red hot flames.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

Kris nodded. "Murk, use Nasty Plot then Dark Pulse on that Espeon!" Murk flew into the air then soared down towards the Umbreon. "Not the Umbreon, stupid! The Espeon!" Kris yelled at the useless bird, "Squaa!" Calling his Honchrow stupid didn't make things better, and he charged at the Umbreon even faster, ready to use a Wing Attack.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin*

"Moon, dodge it and use Secret Power on the Honchcrow!" Blade called and saw Solon had been hit with a Flare Blitz. "Solon, use Morning Sun then Psychic!" Both obediantly followed his command.


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin*

Remmy smiled. "Well that'd be nice. Um...would you like to come swimming with me for a bit. They aren't busy so I don't see why not."


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin*

Hannah blinked. "...Me?" She had assumed Remmy had wanted to exercise a water Pokemon or something. "Well... sure, I'd like that." She smiled, glancing down at Jack; he looked unimpressed, clutching his flaming tail protectively. She chucked at him, giving him a nudge with her foot. "_You_ don't have to get in the water, you big scaredy-cat."

"I'll just go grab something to wear swimming, okay?" She checked with Remmy, making to dash off to her room. "And I think I have a map of the area somewhere in my research, I'll get that. Meet you at the entrance...?"


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin*

She nodded and slung her bag over her shoulder as she left to the entrance.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

Mourmedy did not say a word, but smirked. 

She had devised a plan to deal with this whelp. And whether or not her _useless_ scientist was going to help... well, that didn't matter.

"Aim a Crunch at the Espeon's tail!" And the canine, though she had skidded out of control from her missing Flare Blitz, quickly recovered. She lunged at the Espeon and managed to grab it by the tail in her fangs, she clamped down hard. 

"Now, throw that Espeon at the Umbreon!" Arcanine followed the command, whirling around the Espeon by the tail and tossing it at the Umbreon. 

And all whilst this distraction was going on, Mourmedy had taken out another Pokeball. She whispered something into the green reptile's ear. 

He nodded and disappeared from sight.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin*

Blade saw that Solon had been tossed into Moon. "Come on... Moon, Solon! Use a combo of Faint Attack and Return on that Arcanine!" and both of them started to attack the Arcanine.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

"Extremespeed..." Arcanine began to run at immensely high speeds, until she was a blur.  She managed to speed her way out of the Return, but was hit out of nowhere by the Faint Attack. It halted her Extremespeed and she was knocked backwards onto the ground. 

"Now Grovyle!"

The green reptile appeared in a flash of Quick Attack behind Blade, he wrapped his claws around his neck and put a Leaf Blade to his throat.

Mourmedy smirked at the Espeon and Umbreon. "Any false moves and your trainer gets it..."


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

"I... thought I heard you scream or something," Twee muttered, "Did you?"

As he spoke, he wondered where everyone else was..


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron blushed at Twee's comment. "Yes I did. Just happy about things." he said.
Hearing a beep he looked at his phone and saw that he had a missed call.
"Blade tried calling me." he said aloud seeming worried.


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: Sin*

Blade said "Stand down." to his Pokemon. They both layed down on the floor. "What do you want with me?" he asked the leader.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

Mourmedy looked at him seriously.

There was nothing more she could do. She knew if she spared his life... he would go back to that _stupid_ Baron and tell him what he had seen. Killing... it wasn't something she liked to do. It wasn't something that she enjoyed. But it had to be done... 

"There is nothing that you can hope to give me... Nothing... Except..." She made a gesture with her hand across her neck.

Grovyle nodded gravely at his trainer. He knew what he had to do. 

And the Grass-type slit Blade's throat.

However, at that very moment, a bizare ivory light began to fill the room. 

"F-flygon! Flygon!" Cried out the Dragon-type. The Nexus Origin in her arms seemed to be reacting to something...

"W-what is this?" Mourmedy had not expected this at all, her blue eyes looked at the crystaline orb in shock. 

A burst of Nexus energy shot forth at Blade's body and seemed to have encompassed him. Grovyle backed away and went towards Mourmedy. He was just as surprised as she was. 

"What is.. what is going on...?"


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin*

Hannah moved around her room, throwing some old shorts and vest into a bag to swim in - when she had arrived she'd had nothing except the clothes she'd packed for her minor investigation into the Nexus, and her research, so she wasn't exactly equipped for such an occaision. Jack rifled through her various pieces of paper until he found the map of the city, and passed it to her as they made their way to the entrance.

"Right..." she said, looking at the map. "There's a way round to the broken-down area of town here... it's out of the way, so it'll take longer, but it should mean no-one'll see us." She wondered if perhaps she should tell someone where they were going, but it wasn't like she was really needed in a crisis... she was actually pretty useless around here, though she didn't like to admit it. Sighing, she turned the corner and walked the final few steps to the entrance, looking around for Remmy.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[I shall not let this die.]

Kai was trying to put the memory out of his mind as he left his room and entered the main chamber. There, he found Twee and Baron, who was saying something about Blade.
_ "If I'm not interrupting anything, sir," _He said, lowly, _"Blade wouldn't take this long to report back from his activities. It's probably safe to say that something is wrong."_ But even as he said it, he knew that finding out just what it was that wrong would be impossible without breaking into the Nexus building.
_ "Sir, What are we going to do?"_


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron listened to Kai.
"I believe you there. I think we need to stage a break in. While we're there we can grab the Origin with it. Kai I want you to get the others gathered. I'll debrief then." he said.


----------



## Nope

*Re: Sin*

It seemed like Mourmedy didn't need his help after all, and he returned his Honchkrow. "Good work..." He mumbled as the red light disappeared into the Pokéball.

He tried to not be in the way for the leader, but he was startled when the thing Mourmedy's Flygon was holding, started to glow. "Huh...?"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

_"Yes, Sir!"_ said Kai, enthusiastically, and he went off to tell the other members.

From what he had gathered, Remmy and Hannah had gone swimming. _"Of all the times to go, why now?"_ he asked himself. Without the two girls, the only ones to tell were Erindor and Lita. Kai Wondered where they could be.

[BTW, I'm designing a map of the Underground. I'll post an Image when I'm done.]

EDIT: Here it is. I don't think I missed anything.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( You forgot that Baron got Twee a lab right next to his office/room ))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[I'll include that in the map. Thanks for reminding me.]


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

Lita wandered around blankly, as the yells of earlier still rang in her ears. "Oh, why can't people SHUT UP for a while? That yelling is far more annoying than even Flying Terror and Hurricane battling." At the sound of this, the Gyrados popped out of its poke ball.

"No, Hurricane!" Lita shouted just before Hurricane destroyed the kitchen. The water dragon calmed down. "Back in your poke ball, please! You gave me a nightmare of a scare!" Lita held up the poke ball and returned Hurricane to it.

"Phew... That was close..." Lita muttered. "Anyways... Guys, it seems no one wants breakfast. We can feast now."

The Grovyle, Ninetales, Gardevoir, and Staraptor all cheered. Of course, Hurricane always ate last, mainly because of his temper and his appetite. Lita loaded plates and bowls for herself and her pokemon.

"On your marks... get set... Chow!" Lita shouted, and all five of them started eating rapidly.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

Lita wandered around blankly, as the yells of earlier still rang in her ears. "Oh, why can't people SHUT UP for a while? That yelling is far more annoying than even Flying Terror and Hurricane battling." At the sound of this, the Gyrados popped out of its poke ball.

"No, Hurricane!" Lita shouted just before Hurricane destroyed the kitchen. The water dragon calmed down. "Back in your poke ball, please! You gave me a nightmare of a scare!" Lita held up the poke ball and returned Hurricane to it.

"Phew... That was close..." Lita muttered. "Anyways... Guys, it seems no one wants breakfast. We can feast now."

The Grovyle, Ninetales, Gardevoir, and Staraptor all cheered. Of course, Hurricane always ate last, mainly because of his temper and his appetite. Lita loaded plates and bowls for herself and her pokemon.

"On your marks... get set... Chow!" Lita shouted, and all five of them started eating rapidly.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*

((I'm gonna be gone until Wednesday, so I won't be able to post for a few days. Sorry!))


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin*

Remmy saw her and waved. "There you are. I thought you gave up on me." she sighed with a hum. "I'm glad you made it though. Dewgong and Milotic have been dying to get in the water!"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

Kai found Lita and her Pokemon team in the kitchen. 
 "Excuse me, but Baron wants the group to gather in his office." He said to her.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin*

"Give up on you? Nah." Hannah grinned, setting off out of the entrance and following a rough track that would lead them to the route they needed to get to the pool. "It must being annoying for your water-types, being stuck in such a dry environment all the time," she commented, looking down at Jack's flaming tail and feeling lucky that he and her other Pokemon were as at home on land as she was.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

Lita shrugged and said, "Well, it's not like I have anything else to do. C'mon, Storm, Kiyo, Voir, Flying Terror. We're being called." Storm and Flying Terror jumped onto Lita's shoulder, while Kiyo and Voir walked behind Lita.

"So what do they want this time?" Lita asked herself.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

"I'm not sure, but you know where Erindor is?" Kai replied.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin*

(Urk. Sorry with the lack of posting. I've had to be really careful lately about when I get on, I don't think my dad realizes that I still have internet access. Just give me a minute to read what I've missed...)

Edit: (Okay, read everything. That's just creepy between Baron and Twee. It's just... No. It'll be interesting to see how that turns out.)

"Here I am," Erindor called out to Kai. Behind him was his Espeon, silent as ever. "So, what's going on?" Erindor asked the assembled group.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

_"Baron is going to give a de-breifing."_ He replied. Now that the entire group, other than Remmy and Hannah, were here, It was just a matter of time until Baron told them what was going on.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"Alright listen up!" he said to the group.
"We are going to break into the Nexus building and get Blade and the Nexus Origin. Kai I want you to scope out a spot and the day that we enter I want you to kill off the opposition guarding our entrance. Everybody else will follow in behind me and Cid. You'll all need you strongest Pokemon out for this job. We'll storm the building till we find Blade AND the Nexus Origin. I want you all to get prepared. We will leave the day after Kai gives us a ground entrance." he said.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

_"Yes sir, I'll get right on that."_ Kai said, and left Baron's office to get his bag and Pokeballs out of his room. He was going to need Lunos and Tyrant for this mission, No doubt.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

_"Excellent."_ Lita muttered. "I'm looking forward to this. I wonder what would happen if I gave Hurricane free reign? This will be... So... Fun... And savory, like a stake..."

"Star!" Chirped Flying Terror.

"Oh, this is going to be fun for all of you..." Lita muttered with a dark air.

"Gro...?" Storm asked.

"Yes... We will. So, all of you, start preparing."

"Gro!" Storm shouted.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

Kai found his bag where he had left it. Since he was going to be scouting around, he bulled out the briefcase from under his bed, and took out a pair of binoculars, and placed them in his bag. He went back up through the main chamber and up the stairs.He carefully moved the boulder out of the way, thinking “There must be a better way to hide the entrance than this.”  Shrugging, he pulled out a Pokeball and threw it into the air, and Rita was let out. 
_“We need to find an entrance to the Nexus building. Can you take me to the rooftops of the building we killed that scientist from yesterday?”_
She nodded, and Kai mounted up on her back. The two flew up into the air.


----------



## Comatoad

*Re: Sin*

"Oh...well my Dewgong and Milotic don't mind it much. It in fact strengthens them because it'll teach them how to fight without the help of water. Well, let's get going."


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

Lita spent the rest of the day preparing Storm, Kiyo, Voir, Flying Terror, and Hurricane for battle.

"Kiyo, remember, Run back into your pokeball should you see a water type pokemon, and don't flee at a fire-type. Storm, if you encounter a fire-type, stand back and let Kiyo take them on, don't fight them yourself. feel free to attack grass types and those pokemon Kiyo runs from, and let Flying Terror handle any bug-types or fighting types. And Voir, your job is to watch them and alert me if one of them falls, as well as heal them.

"Nine!"
"Gro!"
"Star!"
"Garde!"

"Now, Hurricane... Your job is to destroy anything in your path, and you'll be let out first."

"GYAR!!" Howled the Gyarados.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

Something very odd was happening to his body!

What, what was this?! In all her years of researching the Nexus Origin... she had never quite heard of such a phenomenon or seen it...

But she didn't have much of a chance to view this fascinating, yet rather fearful thing... Because in barged another one of those _fools_ who she had to command. 

"What... what is it?!" Her frustration was so immense that the man jumped, afraid of having disturbed his leader. 

"The laboratory is ready..." 

She smirked.

"Very well... take the specimens there." The woman said, indicating Blade's oddly energized body and the Nexus Origin...

Things were going so well... but they were going a bit _too_ well... Father had always taught her to never get her hopes up. Even when everything was going completely perfect, it could all come crashing down to pieces in less than a moment. She had to be careful.

All things had to come crashing down eventually.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*



Erindor the Espeon said:


> Edit: (Okay, read everything. That's just creepy between Baron and Twee. It's just... No. It'll be interesting to see how that turns out.)


((Wait, so, in your opinion, homosexuality is 'creepy' and 'just no'?))


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

(( Arylett how did you person find out about the Underground launching an attack? It says you "received word" but how? ))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[I was thinking the same thing]
When the two landed back on the top of the building, Kai took his bag off his back and took the pair of binoculars out. He looked down at the Nexus building. From first glance, It didn’t seem that there was another entrance, other than the main one, or breaking in, which didn’t seem to be the best way to go unnoticed._ “There must be another way to get through,” _He thought to himself,_ “There has to be.”_


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

(Yeah... It isn't easy to suddenly find that out ten seconds after the underground itself has been informed of this plan.)

Lita made sure that everyone was properly prepared very quickly, in just a few short minutes, because they never knew when Kai would find the base...

Storm, keep practicing Leaf Blade and Aerial Ace, and be sure to concentrate. Voir, the same goes for you, especially when in defense or teleporting. Flying Terror, remember, we all know you love to play with your food, so go ahead; mess with them once we head off the go tromp all over them."

"... Come to think of it, where _is_ that base anyways?"


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Sin*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> ((Wait, so, in your opinion, homosexuality is 'creepy' and 'just no'?))


(Yes. If it displeases you, I will withdraw any further comments on the unethicall-ness of Homosexuality. Actually, I'll just withdraw them anyway.)

Erindor stood around, and seeing that his brute strength wouldn't be needed anytime soon, retired to his quarters, training his Pokemon some more.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Sin*

(Well, I was thinking there was a spy somewhere in the Underground base who reports regularly to the Nexus... but that's probably too impractical, so I'll fix it. I'm rather sleep-deprived and it's been a long exhausting day... Sorry for that mistake. ;;Fixes;;)


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Sin*



Erindor the Espeon said:


> (Yes. If it displeases you, I will withdraw any further comments on the unethicall-ness of Homosexuality. Actually, I'll just withdraw them anyway.)


((Yes, it displeases me very much. I'd ask you to elaborate on why you think this, but this is not the place and now is not the time.))


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Sin*

"Oh." Hannah said as they headed off along the path. "That's pretty cool. We've hardly been getting _any_ kind of training since we joined up, have we, Jack?"

The Monferno looked up. "Feermonno fer." (_No. She's lazy_.) He snickered, and Hannah rolled her eyes.

They were beginning to pass behind some large, glittering buildings; Hannah gazed up at the towering skyscrapers as the sun reflected off their windows, and wondered if any of the people inside knew anything of what was going on between the Nexus and the Underground. _Probably not_, she thought.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

The Roof.

_"The Nexus building has only one door in plain sight, and that would be a fire hazard, so there must be another way in,"_ Thought Kai. _"And the Leader of Nexus, whoever he or she was, must have some sort of private escape in case of emergency. So a Helicopter was a perfect choice."_

_"Rita,"_ He said out loud. _"Take a look at the rooftop and see if there's any security there."_ The dragon Pokemon nodded, and flew further into the air. A few minutes later, she returned.
_"Anyone there?"_ He asked. 
Rita shook her head. 
_"Let me take a look then."_ He said, mounting her, and the two flew up to the top of the building.

On the Roof, Kai could see a Helicopter, presumably the Leader's, and a small staircase. Further down the staircase, was an elevator. Kai could see that it needed a card key. He was going to have to see if anyone back at the base had one, presumably Twee, since Blade was missing. The two returned to the cliffs.

[Please, don't let it die. /_\ ]


----------



## Comatoad

Once they got their, Remmy dropped her robe and let loose her Milotic and Dewgong who sprang into the water with haste. Remmy waited to jump with Hannah.


----------



## Kinova

As Remmy's water-types splashed into the pool, Hannah darted behind a semi-collapsed wall and threw on her old shorts and vest. Grabbing her other two Pokeballs, she went to stand with Remmy at the poolside.

"Might as well let these two out, or they'll be complaining later." She said, pressing the release buttons on both Pokeballs. Two flashes of red light later, and two small Pokemon were sitting at the side of the pool, the Cubone fiddling with the bone club in his paws, the Misdreavus looking delighted at the sight of the pool. Jack sat down beside the Cubone named Marc, eyeing the water suspiciously, and Sasha the Misdreavus floated over the edge and right into the pool, her ghostly body making no effect on the water.

"Ready?" Hannah asked Remmy, looking sideways at her - then, with a grin, she jumped into the pool.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kai and Rita landed on the beach. He took out a Pokeball, and Rita dissapeared inside it in a flash of red light. Kai shifted the boulder, went down the trapdoor, and placed the boulder back. _"There must be a beter way of keeping it hidden than this,"_ He thought to himself. _"I'll ask Twee when I find him."_


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita walked around, thinking. _What if Kai could use some help with finding- or finding a second entrance or something- that base? My help could he very useful, especially, since I remember how awesome everyone is at spotting hidden things... eh, I'm a guard and the cook. I'm not a spy... I have to go make some lunch for everyone anyways._ She walked back inside, being sure to not leave Hurricane out. Storm followed her, curious.

"Storm, it's time to start on lunch... So what should everyone have today?"

"Gro gro vyle!" Grilled cheese sandwiches!

"Yes, excellent idea! Go get the cheese and bread! And some tomato soup to go with it, and crackers, and-" Lita cut herself off before she blabbed her mouth off.


----------



## Zeph

Twee had finished the design for the first camera.

He passed it to Lavidas. The Sandslash carefully looked all over it, making sure not to break it with his sharp claws.

"What do you think?" Twee murmured. "God enough?"

Lavidas nodded, and passed it on to Kodikodi, who went inside the camera. Twee looked down the lens and could see a Poryon-2's eye staring out at him. Kodikodi left the camera and the eye blinked and disappeared. Smiling, Twee put it to one side and began work on the security program.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kai had looked around the base, but couldn't find Twee anywhere. _"Damn," _He thought. _"If I can't find Twee, then I can't find out if he has a card key, and that means that I'll have to find another way in."_


----------



## Zeph

Twee left the room, deciding to go and get some food. He made his way towards the kitchen, deciding what he'd eat, when he bumped into Kai.

"Hey," He smiled, "What're you doing?"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Ah, Twee."_ said Kai, to the scientist who had bumped into him. _"I need to know if you have a card key for the elevator of the Nexus building."_


----------



## Comatoad

Remmy sprung into the pool with her and re-surfaced giggling. She was deeply enjoying herself.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita started up a burner and slapped some bread onto it, courtesy of Storm, then opened a can of tomato soup and opened the crackers. She also made some noodles- in case of people who were lactose intolorant or just didn't want grilled cheese. She grabbed a pot, filled it with water, and placed it carefully on the stove. She then took some angel hair pasta from the pantry and dumped it all in there.

"Lunch in, say, ten minutes?" She asked Voir.

The Gardevoir nodded silently.


----------



## Zeph

"Key card? I may do. If what you're implying is that you'd like to borrow it, then yes, you can."

He smiled and walked back towards his office, gesturing for Kai to follow.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Yeah, I need to borrow it."_ Kai said, following Twee into his office. _"The only entrance in that I can find is from the rooftop elavator. If we're going to break in, then we need to use it."_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

....Something had to give.

Things were... things were too quiet. And they were going to well.

_Too_ well.

She stood by, watching the experiments on the Origin and Blade's odd body with obvious distain on her face. 

They were plotting something... weren't they? Things were _too_ quiet. After she had killed Blade, she was sure something would happen... some sort of retaliation. 

And yet nothing. Absolutely nothing.

Mourmedy continued to grimace, feeling the paranoia build up.

She could _never_ enjoy a victory, could she?

But as long as Barron and his cronies were around... Mourmedy would never rest.They would try to stop her, always.

This is what angered her. Those who got in the ways of her goals... those who always _conviently_ evaded her wrath! Never... never could she stomp out this resistance!

And it frustrated and worried her to bits.


----------



## Zeph

Twee unlocked the drawer underneath his desk, revealing a keypad. He punched in a code, and the compartment slid open, revealing a small, dark purple card with the Nexus logo in red. Along one side was something that resembled a barcode.

"This is it. Enjoy."


----------



## S. E.

Signing up because of Kai's PM~

Name: Kari
Gender: Female
Age: 2 (14 in Eevee years)
Appearance: Your average Eevee, pretty much.
Role in RPG: Utility/Combat Pokemon
Bio: An Eevee who was given Psychic powers through mutation, resulting in the ability to use telepathy and her uncanny ability to switch between evolutions and devolve back to Eevee. Upon learning about the Nexus project, Kari took this as an opportunity to make her self useful by joining the underground society.
Relation to other characters: None in particular.
Pokemon Team: She is her own team. 
Pokemon’s personalities: See above.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Shining Eevee said:


> Signing up because of Kai's PM~
> 
> Name: Kari
> Gender: Female
> Age: 2 (14 in Eevee years)
> Appearance: Your average Eevee, pretty much.
> Role in RPG: Utility/Combat Pokemon
> Bio: An Eevee who was given Psychic powers through mutation, resulting in the ability to use telepathy and her uncanny ability to switch between evolutions and devolve back to Eevee. Upon learning about the Nexus project, Kari took this as an opportunity to make her self useful by joining the underground society.
> Relation to other characters: None in particular.
> Pokemon Team: She is her own team.
> Pokemon’s personalities: See above.


Thank you for joining, SE. Accepted.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Ah, thank you, Twee."_ Kai said. _"Now we can go ahead and storm the building. You don't know where Baron is, do you?"_


----------



## Zeph

"No idea, sorry," Twee grimaced. "Last time I saw him, he was telling us all about breaking in."

He took out the card and handed it to Kai, then shut and locked the drawer. He sat down and continued programming the security camera software.


----------



## S. E.

Kari had devolved from Espeon just as she managed to teleport herself inside the Underground Society. Scurrying around, she tried to find someone to speak with. She had then managed to bump into someone.

_Oops, didn't see that coming. Say, I wonder who owns that foot..._ Kari began to paw gently at the human's foot. _I don't want to spook them by using telepathy just yet. I'll just try to get their attention._ "Vee?"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Something had bumped into Kai's leg, and whatever it was had said _"Vee?"_. He looked down, and saw an Eevee.
_"Huh, how did you get in?"_ he said out loud. _"Hey, Twee!" _He called, but he had already gone back to his lab. _"I'll have to tell him about this security breach later," _He thought. _"For now, I'll have to dispose of it."_ He picked up the small Pokemon and headed towards the exit.


----------



## S. E.

_Alright, I've had enough fooling around. No human's going to just carry me away unless I want it to._ "Hey! Put me down this instant! Is this how you treat a potential employee?" Kari wondered how the human would react, and a grin spread across her face.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita flipped the bread for the sandwiches over, then quickly moved them pieces to a platter, while Storm flopped some more bread slices down and used the spatula- the two of them were alternating and putting the cheese on as well. Meanwhile, Kiyo carefully tended a tiny flame which was slowly cooking the tomato soup to the perfect tempurature. Voir was aligning all the crackers perfectly on a plate- One of the arts of cooking was presentation, after all!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Hey! Put me down this instant! Is this how you treat a potential employee?"_
Kai slipped on the first step due to surprise. Something had spoken to him from inside his mind. Telepathy, he belived it was called. _"Was it this Eevee?" _ He thought to himself.
_"You..."_ he said to the Eevee. _"Did you just... You know..."_


----------



## S. E.

"Why yes, dear human. I'm Kari, an escape lab Eevee. It's a long story, really, but... I'd like to join your Underground Society." finished Kari, wondering if this human would really take her seriously. That's how humans are, after all.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Um, well,"_ He said, _"You would need to talk to Baron for that. Well, I need to find him too, actually. I wonder where he is..."_


----------



## S. E.

"Hm, alright." said Kari, feeling satisfied. "I could try to help find this Baron. I may be of some use..."


----------



## Nope

((There's not much to do in the Nexus building :/))

Kris looked at his Honchrow, Murk, who shrugged. "Return." He muttered and pulled forth the red Pokéball that was Murk's home. The Honchrow disappeared in the red light.

"What now, mistress Mourmedy?" He asked, stroking Felin's bristling fur to calm himself down.


----------



## OrngSumb

Baron heard some commotion outside of his office.
_What's going on now?!_ he thought as he heard is name mentioned.
"What's wrong out here?!" he shouted as he slammed open his door to see Kai holding an Eevee.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(I agree with Bakuphoon.)

"Now... now you are lucky I haven't fired you." The leader of Nexus said rather dully, recalling Kris' failure. But she didn't really mean the words... they were just meaningless words. Spoken just to speak.

...No what she was really concerned about was Baron's plan. He had to be plotting something. 

Things were just too _quiet._


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita had just barely finished making the whole lunch when Voir announced the ten minute mark. Lita wiped sweat from her brow and said, "Whew, very close shave." She leaned against the counter and caught her breath. The moment she had, she shouted:

"Luuuuuuunch!"


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"What's wrong out here?!"_
_"Ah, Sir,"_ Kai said, glad to see his boss. "I've found a way in to the Nexus building. It's throught the rooftop elavator. Also, This Eevee wants to join the society. I know this might sound odd, but it can speak telepathically."


----------



## OrngSumb

"Well me and Twee will take a look at it. Just meet me in Twee's office in about 10." he said as he entered Twee to see his boyfriend working away. Coming up behind Twee Baron wrapped his arms around the man and put his head on Twee's shoulder.
"I need your help with a talking Eevee." he said softly "You up for the job right now?"


----------



## Zeph

Twee smiled and spoke quietly. "Talking Eevee? You hear something new every day. Sure, I'll take a look."

He stood up and leaned against the desk. "So, tell me more about this Eevee." he asked.


----------



## OrngSumb

As Twee rose Baron decided to sit in the desk chair. Rolling forward he put his hands on Twee's knees and rubbed while he spoke.
"I don't know much hun. Just that this Eevee can talk and it wants to join us. Something seems fishy and I want the smartest person here to help me. Kai should be in here in a few to help. He was the one who found it." he spoke softly laughing at the last part.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita crossed her arms, satified with the lunch she had wrought. She decided to taste it herself, dipping a sandwich into the tomato sauce...

_Magnifique! Something utterly wonderful!_ She thought. _I feel sorry for anyone who would miss out on this treat!_ "Voir, have a taste." She sai to the Gardevoir. She blinked, took it, ate it, and blinked again.

_Now this _is_ a treat,_ Voir told her. _Let Storm have a bite._

Lita nodded. "Stor-ooooorm!" She called. The Grovyle came running. "have a bite of this, Storm." The Grovyle took the sandwish and ate it. Instantly her eyes widened.

"Grovyle, gro vyle vyle!" You're right, this is good! The forest pokemon said joyously. Lita smiled and continued eating.


----------



## MidnightAgony

(I don't want this to die either, and I want to wait for a good chance to re-enter... I'll just wait for the break-in...)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Alright Kari,"_ He said, approaching Twee's office. _"Time for your job interview" _

Kai opened the door of the office. _"You wanted to see me, sir."_


----------



## OrngSumb

(( Kai we are in Twee's office. Not Baron's lol ))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

[Oops. Guess I misread. I'll edit that now]


----------



## OrngSumb

Baron turned around in the chair and looked at Kai.
"Why yes Kai. I wanted to discuss with you and Twee about that Eevee right there." he said pointing to the adorable Pokemon. "If you may I would like Twee to look at it right now."


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Well, alright I guess."_ he said, placing the Eevee on Twee's desk.


----------



## MidnightAgony

((I finished some images of Blade. Also I added wristbands to him.
Made by editing this by joshr of tSR))


----------



## Zeph

"Me?" Twee asked, confusedly. "Well, okay."

He examined the Eevee. She seemed normal in most aspects. "What's your name?" he asked.


----------



## S. E.

"Kari." she said. "I've... never been in a job interview before, so bear with me." she gave a little smirk, then turned away.


----------



## Zeph

"Kari."

He turned to Baron, and mouthed, "What else do I ask?"


----------



## OrngSumb

Baron smiles at Twee and shrugs.
"You're the smart one dear." he mouths to his lover.


----------



## S. E.

Kari gave a quiet snicker. _Looks like this human has never_ given _a job interview before..._


----------



## Zeph

Twee turned uncertainly to the Eevee. "Well, erm, why do you want to join us?" he asked, still unsure of what to do.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

[holy crap 5 stars!]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: Sin*

"I'm glad you asked," said Kari. "You see, I'm the result of horrible gene splicing. It was a project created to make Pokemon that could use telepathy. Because an Eevee's DNA is prone to wild change, this also caused mine to mutate and go a bit unstable, causing me to be able to freely evolve and devolve. To the humans, it was a novel idea - until the project ended due to lack of funding just a few months ago. The scientists released all of their test subjects, which I was one of. Now I'm a bit wary of this Nexus Project that some of the same scientists have moved on to. I wanted to be of some use, so here I am..." 

Kari began wondering what would happen next.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

_"You can evolve and devolve at will?"_ Kai said. _"That's incredible! Not to mention useful."_


----------



## S. E.

*Re: Sin*

"Yes. In fact, I could demonstrate for you..." 

Kari began to glow. The blinding white light filled the room as Kari's obscure silhouette began to change shape. Replacing her bushy Eevee tail, a long, slender tail grew in it's place. It had forked at the tip. Her ears became somewhat longer, and the rest of her body over all larger. After she was done, all of her could be seen.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

Kai boggled at what had just happened. The Eevee that had stood in front of him had just evolved into an Espeon, and at will.
_"Incredible..."_ He muttered under his breath.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

Baron watched the spectacle.
"What was the last thing you remember back at the Nexus lab?" he asked the now Espeon as he leaned in close to the Pokemon.


----------



## S. E.

*Re: Sin*

"Well, before I was kicked out, someone kept going on about the Nexus project. That's how I learned about it. The rest was mostly a blur, I'm afraid." finished Kari


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Sin*

"What's the best way to get into the building without getting noticed?" he asked in the Espeon's face.


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Re: Sin*

(((Can I reserve the Nexus Project Medic post? I'll add a profile when I have time later.)))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

_"Ah, I can answer that,"_ said Kai, _"It's throught the roof. At the top of the building, there's an elevator. I've recieved the card key needed to use it from Twee. Basically, we can storm the place by surprise that way._

[Time Psyduck, you're reserved. Post the profile before friday, if you can. Otherwise, I'll take the reservation down.]


----------



## S. E.

*Re: Sin*

"But, couldn't we make it in the way I did here? Teleportation?" Kari asked.

((Jesus Christ the spell checker doesn't recognize teleportation))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

_"Well, I guess so..."_ Kai said. _"But where will we teleport to?_


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Re: Sin*

Name: Jane Stuart
Gender: Female
Age: 26
Appearance: Small with dark hair, pale skin and dark green eyes. Wears a labcoat the same shade of green, black trousers/skirt (dependant on day) and shoes, and a white shirt
Role in RPG: Chief medic on the nexus project
Personality: Very intellegent, proffesional and ambitious, Jane finished medical school early and was employed in a major hospital. She was offered her current post innitially on a part-time basis, but this soon became her only work. As she is officially hospital staff attached to the project, she officially only knows what the public does, although it's almost certain she knows a little more than this in reality
Relation to other characters: None yet.
Pokemon Team: Chansey (Nurse, Female), Machoke (General/Heavy duty Assistant, Male), Kadabra (Anethsatist/Reference Library, Male)
Pokemon’s personalities: Cansey is a very caring pokemon, who has unlimited empathy and compassion for other living things. She acts as a nurse, assisting Jane and providing care when Jane is unavaliable Machoke is very proud of himself, has a strong sense of honour, and is absolutly loyal to Jane. He is often employed when physical strength is needed, and also acts as a second nurse when needed. Kadabra is quiet, disiplined and independant, preferning to make no emotional attachments to anything. He uses his mental abilities as anasthetic for field operations.
Kadabra and Machoke are on occasion employed to provide cover when Jane has to work under attack

((This is the first time I've used a female character, so if I make her do (or have already made her) anything unfeminin or stupid please let me know))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[Accepted. Sin is closed.]


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

*Re: Sin*

(Wheef.)

After eating her fill, Lita relaxed against the now-cool stove.

"Ah.. That hit the spot..."

Storm was amazed with how little Lita needed to be full. "Gro vyle grovyle?" She asked. (You weren't hungry?)

"No, It just takes very little to fill me up," Lita replied.

"Grovyle." (Weirdo.)

"I heard that," Lita warned.

Storm just let it by without comment.


----------



## Time Psyduck

*Re: Sin*

Jane span the chair in the office attached to her medical centre. It was quiet. It was very often as she was only really needed for emergencies. She sat down on it, facing the glass windows which looked out into the main work area. A machoke was moving some boxes accross the room, whilst a chansy was straightening all the bedsheets. Again.

Jane was bored. This job may be easy money, but her book was at home, and she had spent several hours doing nothing. She almost missed the hubub and chaos of the public hospital. Not that she'd admit it. Not even to herself.

Edit: How come as soon as i find this and sign up it ends up dying again?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Sin*

[Orngsumb, where are you? We need you so that we can continue with this.


----------



## Kinova

After some time messing about in the pool and causing a bit too much splashing than was really necessary, Hannah sat on the steps, still half submerged, and watched Marc swirl his bone in the pool water from the side. Flicking her wet hair out of her eyes, she looked at Remmy.

"So... if you don't mind me asking, how'd you end up involved with the Underground, anyway?"


----------



## OrngSumb

Baron listened to all of it. _Where to teleport to. Such a simple question but a complex answer._ he thought.
"Well I don't know. What about you Twee?" he asked turning to his friend, his boyfriend, his co-worker.


----------



## Time Psyduck

With Chansy sorting out the sheets for the fourth time, Jane began to suspect that she was not the only one bored. She reached over and pushed a button on her desk, and a Kadabra appeared next to her. Jane nearly freaked, but she kept her panic in check. Not however, her annoyance.

"Why did you do that?" she asked angrily

_"It was faster than walking. However I must confess I forgot myself and failed to consider you feelings, for which I humbly apologize"_

"Well just don't do it again then," replied Jane, deflated. "Anyway are you all done with the sterilisation yet?"

_"Yes"_

"Good, then you'll be able to cover us here if we go out."

Jane picked up the phone and dialed an internal line

_Pick up Mourmenty,_ she thought


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

There was a vibrating sensation in her pocket.

Hmm.

Who was calling her at that time?

She pulled her cellphone out of her coat pocket, gazing intently at it for a moment. Well, at least it was something to do. Something to keep her thoughts off of Baron and his plots. The entire time, all she had been contemplating was what he could've been planning. It had been driving her insane, the mere thought of it. Why did everything have to be so... _quiet_?

Mourmedy answered the phone.

"_What_ is it?"


----------



## Time Psyduck

_Finally_

"It's Jane from medical. It's utter boredom down here, and it's not just me. It's my staff as well." explained Jane. By staff she was referncing her pokemon, as Machoke had finished moving stuff and was sat on the floor motionless. "If I leave kadabra would you mind if I took a few hours? I need to fetch some stoof from home and I probably should show up at the city hospital, since I'm supposed to be working there and doing some extra time here. Just thought it would be a good idea you didn't need me before I left."


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_'Well, we could teleport up to the rooftops and take the elevator from there.'_ Kai said. _'I mean, not all of us have flying pokemon, right? So teleporting would be the most convienient way of getting there, right?'_


----------



## Zeph

"I agree with Kai," Twee said quietly. "I'm sure they'll have some way of detecting Teleports directly into the building. I should know, I used to work there."


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita could hear indistinct conversation in the hallway- and it sounded like they were figuring out a way to break into the bastion of foes. Being eager to assist with the attack herself, Lita called her pokemon and they went over to join the conversation.

"Hey, what's this I hear about teleporting into the Nexus lab?" She asked.


----------



## OrngSumb

Baron listened to his options.
"I think if we were to teleport to the top we could take the elevator down onto a major floor and launch the attack there." Baron said with a quiet tone.
"Alright Kai I want you to round everybody up. If they aren't in the base find them and get them here pronto. They need to realize that nobody leaves unless on a mission or with my permission!" Baron said angrily.

(( People who aren't in the base, when Kai finds you RETURN THIS TIME! ))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Yes, Sir!_ Kai said, thinking it over in his mind. 

_'Remmy and Hannah are swimming, Lita, Baron and Twee are right here, and I'm not sure where Erindor is. I'll find the girls first.'_

Kai left Twee's office, and the base.


----------



## MidnightAgony

((Come on people! Don't let it die! I'm just not doing anything right now because I'm dead right now. Just two questions: Did they already move me? And did they take, kill, or ignore Moon and Solon?))


----------



## Time Psyduck

((They moved you, but I don't think they mentioned what happened to Moon and Solon, so just go with 'ignore' and do what you want. I'm stuck too - I'm in the middle of a phone call and need Arlyett to come back or a disturbance.))


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Upon leaving the base, Kai threw a Pokeball into the air, and in a burst of energy, a dinasaur with a big head appeared.
_'Tyrant, I need you to take me to the swimming baths, OK?'_ He said, mounting himself on it's back. The Pokemon nodded, and started running towards the central city.

[C'mon, people. Post.]


----------



## S. E.

_Sweet. Now I get to wait for 'Kai' I think he's called._ Kari thought to herself. _Those humans, always running off. If everyone just sat still for a second, things wouldn't be so complicated. They could've at least taken me. Jeez, I'm bored. I didn't come here to be entertained, though..._ Kari went on in her thoughts until she ended up boring herself.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Lita started muttering indistinct complaints to herself at being ignored. Of course, Storm knew her well enough not to do or say anything to Lita when she was ranting to herself. She was known for her temper getting up that way, one of the few quick ways to anger her.

_"Grovy.... Grovy lyle gro Grovyle vyle grove grovyle..." (I just... I just wish that Lita would cheer up....)_ Storm muttered to herself.


----------



## MidnightAgony

Moon and Solon managed to escape the Nexus lab and the first plaace they went was the hq. apon entering, they saw an Eevee. Moon said "Hello? Who are you? I don't think you belong to anyone here." to the Eevee and Solon nodded.


----------



## Comatoad

She sprang out elegantly, her long locks of silvery blue cascading down as she sunk back in. She stopped neck deep and looked up at her, "I'd rather not say. It wasn't the best of stories believe me. You're better off not knowing."

Her Dewgong and Milotic submerged soon after the response and nudged her for attention. 

"Not that I feel you're nosy but that it is a miserable thing I'd like not to speak of."


----------



## Kinova

"Oh!" said Hannah, concerned she'd upset Remmy. "I didn't mean to pry... I - I understand if you'd rather not talk about it." Haha, some reporter she was. Wasn't she meant to _like_ getting stories out of people? Oh, never mind... she'd never exactly excelled at that part of the job. She'd preferred "adopting" the Pokemon she'd met along the way.

Considering what to say next without making the situation awkward, Hannah glanced around to check on her Pokemon. Jack was still looking grumpy at the side of the pool, Marc the Cubone beside him, and... no Misdreavus. "Where'd Sasha go?"

The ghost type had drifted out of the pool and wandered off into some nearby scrub, following some tiny noise - until she heard a different sound. It sounded like wings; she looked skywards, wide-eyed.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Tyrant skidded along the floor of the baths. He stopped, but Kai went flying through the air and fell into the pool with a splash. He surfaced, and coughed out the water that he hadn't swallowed. Tyrant looked at him and shrugged, an embarressed smile on his face.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

(Lazy procrastinating Arylett is lazy and procrastinating.)

Barely listening to a word that the woman on the phone spoke, the anxious and irritated Mourmedy's thoughts drifted to obsessing over Baron's plot once more. Why... was he waiting for them to be caught off guard? What if he was waiting for the perfect opportunity? Sitting... watching... waiting... 

Yes...

And then she was jolted back when she realized what Jane from medical wanted to do. Mourmedy could feel the irritation rising! How could she want to leave at a crucial moment like this?

"No. You must stay _here_... you leave when you are _dismissed_, is that understood? I don't dismiss my employees because they are _bored_. It is crucial that each and every employee stays for their full hours and completes their duties!" She was so irritated she could barely contain the bitter irate edge in her voice.

Click!

She hung up the phone.

What _fools_ she did lead. With _their_ incompetence, she would never get anything accomplished.

Mourmedy sighed.

Even when everything was according to plan, it really wasn't...


----------



## Time Psyduck

_What duties? Was she listening. There isn't *anything* to do._ Jane wasn't happy, she was going to have to spend the rest of the day board senseless. She had for a very brief moment considered stepping outside for fresh air and just having Kadabra teleport her home, but a rising wave of nausea stopped the thought cold.

Kadabra moved forward.

_"The rest of the staff appear to be expecting something to happen. There is an almost universal sense of tension about the place. Perhaps things will be more 'interesting' later"_

"Perhaps. Anyway, I'm off. I I can't go leave the building I don't see why I can't go for some fresh air. You can stay here," Jane turned and started to walk towards the entrance to the medical area.

_"What if you are needed"_

"Use your initiative then"

_You won't like that though,_ thought the Kadabra, but he kept the thought to himself.


----------



## Kinova

The Misdreavus watched in mild surprise as Tyrant came soaring overhead, before vanishing over a wall to the pool. There was a splash. Curious, Sasha nosed her way through the wall to see one of the humans from the base spluttering in the pool while the others looked on in surprise. She giggled. They were _silly_!

Hannah was less amused than surprised. "Er - Kai? What... uh..." she had a sneaking feeling they might have missed something important, if they'd sent the assassin to come find them. Whoops. "Um... nice landing." She cast a look at Remmy, trying to make an "I think we got busted" expression. Jack was sniggering at the soaked Kai from the side of the pool.


----------



## S. E.

_Alright, I know those humans want me to stay in here,_ started Kari. _But I don't see how popping outside for a bit will do any harm!_ And so, undetected by the humans, Kari slipped outside using teleportation. She then saw an amusing sight, which she couldn't help but comment on.

"You silly! I've been waiting inside this boring base, while you're just flailing about in water! Aren't you gonna do anything?" Kari teased.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"I'm not playing about, I'm doing my job!"_ He called back to the Espeon. _"Girls, Baron wants you back at the base. We're launching an attack on the Nexus building."_

_"Oh, and by the way,"_ he said, getting out of the pool, ringing the water out of his jacket. _"Baron wants you to stay in the base unless authorised to leave from now on."_


----------



## S. E.

"Aw, alright." With that, Kari teleported back into the building, awaiting further orders.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kai returned the smirking Tyrant to it's Pokeball.

_"Damn, these clothes are soaked,"_ He thought, throwing his jacket over his shoulder. _"I'll have to change them when I get back to base."_


----------



## MidnightAgony

((Um, SE, Moon asked you questions a few posts up, and you didn't answer))


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

"Gro.... Grovyle vyle lyel gro gro vy?"(Lita... Do you mind if we go outside and enjoy ourselves?)

"Sure, go on," Lita grumbled quietly.

"GROVYLE!" Storm shouted happily. Lita took note that she had literally said "Grovyle". She jumped out of the room, followed by Kiyo, Flying Terror, and Voir.

"Garde?" Voir stopped to ask before she exited.

"I'm FINE," Lita replied.

Voir merely shrugged and walked after the others.


----------



## Comatoad

Remmy looked up at Kai. "You aren't staying? Why not?"

Her Dewgong and Milotic sprung out from under the pool and dove back in eager to tempt him to swim with them.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Well, I'm taking part in the attack too, you know,"_ He said to her. _"Just 'cause I'm 14 doesn't mean that I'm not a part of this society."_


----------



## Kinova

"We weren't implying that you weren't," Hannah said hurriedly. "Uh... so, what's the plan? Why are we attacking?"

Seeing that their time at the pool was up, Jack and Marc wandered over and watched Kai, curious of his answer. The underground group were usually stealthy in their attacks, and it was close on the middle of the day, when an attack would be most obvious... _hm_.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Storm stopped and listened in to the conversation.

"Gro...." Despite the fact that none of these humans wasn't Lita, she still had no trouble understanding thier speech.

_A distraction, perhaps? I wonder...._ She jumped back into the building and into the kitchen.

"Grovyle gro gro gro!"

"Hmm? A distraction attack? Wonderful idea. Absolutely wonderful! That would work."


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Uh... so, what's the plan? Why are we attacking?"_
_"Blade has gone missing while spying on the Nexus."_ Kai said, not turning, but continuing walking away. _"We wouldn't attack in broad daylight otherwise."_


----------



## Comatoad

Remmy slipped out of the pool and returned her Pokemon to their Pokeballs.

"Well then we'll have to wait. The only helpful thing we can do is send a smaller individual (referring to a Pokemon in small size) with a camera as it scouts for our lost member."


----------



## Kinova

Hannah nodded in agreement with Remmy. "It's fair enough that we need to help Blade, but if we all go charging in right now then the rest of us might end up in trouble as well..." she said, considering the situation. "Do we have _any_ idea why he hasn't responded?"

She looked around as she spoke, finally spotting Sasha half-concealed under a bush. The ghost type pulled a face and poked her tongue out at her trainer as she was recalled; Marc, on the other hand, returned to his own sphere without a fuss.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Well, he tryed calling us a while back, but he got cut off, so the Nexus must have got him._ Kai said.


----------



## Comatoad

"There's no doubt they want us to strike then," Remmy said through half clenched teeth and propped her hands up on her hips. "If they want someone to come, I'll come. The more I think about it, the more I realize how stupid they feel we are. If we do what they expect on purpose, we'll catch em' off guard. I just need some gear and I'll be on my way. This way we can get em' back and strike their lair if that is where it takes us."


----------



## Time Psyduck

Jane decided to go back before someone (well Mourmedy) realised she wasn't there. She reasoned that she could use the computer and see if there was anything good on Youtube. Going for a walk hadn't dealt with her boredom, and if she was around _and_ had nothing to do Mourmedy couldn't complain - well not unless she could suggest something.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

[I'm so sorry that I haven't been posting recently. I'll post as soon as I have the time.]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"Very well, I'll expect you back at base in around 5 minutes,"_ Kai said, walking away. _"Baron isn't going to be happy if you aren't back by then."_


----------



## Comatoad

"Um, before I go it would be preferred if I were dressed again and had some way to communicate back to base. May I have a headset?"


----------



## Kinova

Hannah, who had ducked back behind the wall to put her dry clothes back on, stuck her head out as Remmy spoke. "Oh yeah, good thinking - I'll take a headset if you have another spare, Kai." It suddenly occured to her that she really should have thought of bringing one herself, but she'd been looking forward to just chilling out so much that she'd forgotten all about it. _Oops._ She sure could pick her moments to be dumb, she thought to herself as she tugged on her dry clothes and shook her short hair, sending water droplets flying.


----------



## OrngSumb

Baron paced around his office.
_Kai and them aren't back yet. Where the hell can they be?!_ he thought.
"TWEE!!!!" he bellowed, summoning his co-worker.


----------



## Zeph

Twee nearly jumped out of his skin. He wasn't too sure whether it was Baron or a Charizard, but nevertheless _something_ had just roared his name, shaking the whole building.

He cautiously stood up and walked to Baron's office, poking his head through the door. "Was that you?" he asked carefully.


----------



## OrngSumb

"Yes that was me. I'm sorry didn't mean to startle you." Baron said as he hugged Twee to reassure him that he's not in trouble.
"I was just wondering if you've heard from anybody like Remmy or Kai?" he questioned.


----------



## Zeph

"Not for a while, no. Last time I saw them, they were thinking about how to get into the Nexus building. What do you need them for?"


----------



## OrngSumb

"They are supposed to be back soon and Kai went out to get Hannah and Remmy. I want them back now!" he boomed.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_"You'll have to get headsets when you get back to base."_ Said Kai, before leaving the girls to get changed.

_"I'd better give Baron a call."_ Thought Kai, before realising that his mobile had been in his jacket pocket when he had fallen into the baths. _"Damn. Well, I guess I'll just have to get back quickly, otherwise he's going to kill me."_ Kai started running back towards the base.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

(Crap, I have nothing to post. Guess I have to wait for something to actually happen...)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kai went back inside the base. Before reporting back to Baron, he decided to put his soaked jacket inside his room. After doing so, he sat down in the main room.


----------



## Kinova

Making sure her Pokeballs were secure at her belt, Hannah looked around for Jack and Remmy. "Jack, come on," she said, tugging on her shoes and hurrying to tie the laces, "we'd better hurry. If something's happened to Blade..." She shook her head. "Remmy? You ready to go?"


----------



## S. E.

LitatheLighmosa said:


> (Crap, I have nothing to post. Guess I have to wait for something to actually happen...)


I think that's most of us.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Kadabra was glad that Jane had come back; he really didn't want to deal with the backlash if he had had to teleport her back. Still, she wasn't in a better mood that when she left.

"Anything I should know about?" Jane asked sharply

_Absolutely nothing has happened since you left_

"Nothing was happening before; that was the problem. Anyway I'll be in my office if I'm needed," Jane responded, before marching off.

((I have nothing to do either, I'm really pushing this to actually have stuff to post))


----------



## Comatoad

"Yes, let's hurry on back." Remmy led her back to base and got equipment before getting changed.


----------



## MidnightAgony

(Come on people! Don't let it die!)


----------

